# marks imaginatively named competitive journal



## marknorthumbria

hello, will break this down with headers for easy reading, have a lot of great comments from this forum and it really gives me a lot of motivation. So thanks guys/girls.

Also lucky enough to become a rep for Protein lifestyle on here.

short term goals

drop from 10-11% to back 6% body fat, giving myself 6 weeks. (this will be done with high calories though 5k+)

do a photo shoot for tyne tees models to build my card and then earn cash monies

longer term goals

roll into a BB competition early next year (I am unsure which to pick as my BB Knowledge is limited so I don't know where i'd have the best chance)..probably muscle/physique type from my look/shape but id prefer to enter a real category

pics most recent left, least right all over the past year, i've gained a good 10kg in muscle



the left is the reason i've raised bodyfat..lots of holidays this summer! dont regret it all tasted bluddy good!

off cycle

I have been fully off for 3 and a half months, and during this time went for two blood tests, the first at week 7 showed the results of a 7 year old girl

LH <0.5

FSH <0.5

waited another 4 weeks and they came back

LH 7

FSH 7

Test 13

seeing the proof I do not have hypergonadism (lolword) I took this as an acceptable reason to get the f*ck back to the dark side

current cycle

PM me please, decided to go against openly discussing this time

but I like, toms peptides, hygene, thyroid meds and a test base with an androgen sprinkled on top.

current cardio schedule

to drop this fat I will be employing 6 cardio sessions a week, all fasted. never do PWO cardio as if you read into mTOR etc you will see its not something you want to do after a failure session

every morning I start the day with an eph, a black coffee and 10g coconut oil, I use 10g Intra on the longer cardio sesssions, not the short ones ....really really rate the black coffee coconut oil routine. it works.

3x a week is HIIT on the treadmill, 6x20second sprints with just long enough rest period to regain about 80% of my breath

3x a week steady state 30-60mins walking high incline ( i watch a film in these to break it up - recently dragonball z  )

weights split

I train Push pull legs, with abs on push

and rotate on/off/on/off

I have two variations of each workout and I do each 6 days apart, each focuses on different parts of the same muscle group

every two weeks ill do a push/pull session back to back, then back to on/off/on/off

I train DC style, so use pretty much all of Doc Stevenson's workout routines and i LOVE big red eye stretches post workout, dip stretch ive worked up to a minute and a half as an example.

food

my food sources are ONLY from below, i don't deviate and I wont be having cheats unless I feel I NEED It, once im down to 6% i will throw in high GI refeeds (as these are best with low BF)


protein sources

white fish

chicken

xtra lean mince

full eggs

occasional tuna

cottage cheese


carb sources post workout

white potato

jasmine rice

bannana

pineapple


carb sources when not around the workout

sweet potato

wholemeal rice

blueberries


fat sources

avacados

cashew nuts/butter

full eggs

coconut oil


veg sources (always 100-150g each meal)

udos choice beyond greens (1 scoop every shake)

broccoli

spinach

kale



I eat pro/fat/veg meals on rest days only, with one low gi carb meal on meal4

I eat pro/fat/veg meals on training days upto meal 3, then throw in a low gi carb/veg, then another pro/fat/veg then into my pre wo shake

I finish up every night with 40g whey, glutamine greens and 250g cottage cheese ( always have casein in pre bed)

I always eat 60g protein each meal,

fats are at 35g a meal at the moment

carbs sit around 60g a low gi meal

carbs are 100-150g from foods post workout

Perimeter nutrition

peri nutrition is very important and I use three shakes around the workout

pre - AD Aminotaur,EAA 15g ,Maltodextrin 30g (begin loading it into your system)

intra - EAA 15g, Maltodextrin/karbolyn 100g (this changes when growth stops i will increase)

post workout - 60g whey isolate, 60g vitargo, 1 scoop greens

Supplements


EAA

BCAA

whey protein isolate

vitargo

maltodextrin

karbolyn

glutamine

AAKG


I recently went cold turkey on pre workouts and threw my leftover Hemo Rage in the bin, decided DMAA needed to be out of my life after 3 consecutive tubs, was a crap week or two but now im fine with a black coffee pre WO..

there is untill @ProteinLife fire over there new pre workout 

my life

apart from work and gym there isnt much to me, live with wor lass, play the odd computer game (at the moment final fantasy 14)..but prefer retro games (final fantasy 7, fallout 2 etc)

and also I am always into upgrading the motor, have a modified 2ltr twin turbo bmw 123d, rolling roaded at 275bhp/355 ftlb torque



like the odd night out but at the moment its down to three times a year or so.

thanks for reading hope I can help people out with there goals by sharing my techniques


----------



## MRSTRONG

Looking well mark but train those legs


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> Looking well mark but train those legs


they have caught up mate, I just dont have a recent picture


----------



## B4PJS

IN


----------



## zack amin

Do you take of your top all year round? Lol


----------



## B4PJS

Nice motor BTW, I have the E46 320cd MSport RR'd @ 212bhp/320ftlb. Have wondered about getting the 123 turbo to upgrade mine, not sure whether it would work though.


----------



## marknorthumbria

zack amin said:


> Do you take of your top all year round? Lol


I was caught out on BBC3 "snog marry avoid" in newcastle highstreet, in a vest and shorts, in the snow. at christmas

it was aired on national tv.

I dont like clothes tbf


----------



## marknorthumbria

B4PJS said:


> Nice motor BTW, I have the E46 320cd MSport RR'd @ 212bhp/320ftlb. Have wondered about getting the 123 turbo to upgrade mine, not sure whether it would work though.


123 is biturbo mate, I wouldnt like to be the mechanic trying to fit it. im guessing you had the DPF out to reach them figures, taking the DPF out of mine was the best thing ive ever did, sounds awesome now when booting it (for a diesel)

I am planning to upgrade to an M5 when i turn 25, cant afford the insurance yet, diesel is cool but nowhere near as fun as a 3.8ltr twin turbo


----------



## zack amin

marknorthumbria said:


> I was caught out on BBC3 "snog marry avoid" in newcastle highstreet, in a vest and shorts, in the snow. at christmas
> 
> it was aired on national tv.
> 
> I dont like clothes tbf


with Abs like those who needs clothes ©


----------



## Huntingground

Massive write-up mate and good luck on your quest to the stage.


----------



## B4PJS

marknorthumbria said:


> 123 is biturbo mate, I wouldnt like to be the mechanic trying to fit it. im guessing you had the DPF out to reach them figures, taking the DPF out of mine was the best thing ive ever did, sounds awesome now when booting it (for a diesel)
> 
> I am planning to upgrade to an M5 when i turn 25, cant afford the insurance yet, diesel is cool but nowhere near as fun as a 3.8ltr twin turbo


All I did was put in a straight through down pipe (gasket was leaking on old one so thought I might as well upgrade :lol: ) that took it from 150 to 176 bhp. Then got it remapped by http://endtuning.com/ as I am a member on BimmerForums and got a discount. That took it up to 212bhp 

Currently saving up for a DB9, or if wifey disagrees, trade in for an EVO 5 GSR


----------



## marknorthumbria

Huntingground said:


> Massive write-up mate and good luck on your quest to the stage.


get the odd PM with questions so i thought id spell everything out on the first post mate!


----------



## marknorthumbria

B4PJS said:


> All I did was put in a straight through down pipe (gasket was leaking on old one so thought I might as well upgrade :lol: ) that took it from 150 to 176 bhp. Then got it remapped by http://endtuning.com/ as I am a member on BimmerForums and got a discount. That took it up to 212bhp
> 
> Currently saving up for a DB9, or if wifey disagrees, trade in for an EVO 5 GSR


go for the DB9, my landlord has a new one, or do you mean the old one?

i went all the way to north scotland for my recent map and dpf removal, didnt trust any other company to not blow my turbo lol


----------



## Mish

In and Subbed

Mark I am to you what AceofSpadez was to Empireboy. :cowboy:


----------



## B4PJS

marknorthumbria said:


> go for the DB9, my landlord has a new one, or do you mean the old one?
> 
> i went all the way to north scotland for my recent map and dpf removal, didnt trust any other company to not blow my turbo lol


Endsor is well repped on BimmerForums, nice bloke and knows his sh1t 

Would be going 2nd hand so 55 plate probably. Get them for around 30-40k, so have had all the depreciation already :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

In there like swimwear....that's what you northerners say right?

PM me the cycle you gimp....or txt me like you did at stupid o'clock this morning haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mish said:


> Subbed
> 
> Mark I am to you what AceofSpadez was to Empireboy. :cowboy:


welcome mate



i await my PM


----------



## TELBOR

In


----------



## RowRow

Subba dub dubbed


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> In there like swimwear....that's what you northerners say right?
> 
> PM me the cycle you gimp....or txt me like you did at stupid o'clock this morning haha


haha can do mate.its because 6am is cardio hour you should be up at that time going for a run, lose some of that timber you monster


----------



## Robbie789

Subbed, what're your stats atm? Weight/height/lifts


----------



## Ben_Dover

In for this :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca

awesome i liked this bit the best

3x a week steady state 30-60mins walking high incline ( i watch a film in these to break it up - recently dragonball z )

I am currently on the last 30 episodes i dont care what anyone says yes its stupid sometimes but more epic than anything!


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> welcome mate
> 
> View attachment 136311
> 
> 
> i await my PM


wtf at that hahaha brilliant


----------



## marknorthumbria

robdobbie said:


> Subbed, what're your stats atm? Weight/height/lifts


Hi mate, I am 5'11, and sitting around 93kg

Lifts are good but I don't go for 1rm as I've had too many injuries, I also deviate from standard Deadlift bench press etc

But in the past I have pulled In the past

260kg DL

Never gone above 3 and a half plate bench but that's for 8-10 reps

My incline dumbbell press is best at 70kg each hand for 15 reps

Squat I use front squats now as my knees are ****, but just around 110-120kg for 6-10 range,

I have squatted 200kg+ in the past but it ruins my knees For like a week afterwards, I'd rather go for form and control and explosiveness over total weight for this


----------



## Robbie789

70kg incline dumb bell press...............


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> haha can do mate.its because 6am is cardio hour you should be up at that time going for a run, lose some of that timber you monster


I'll hit you with some timber if you carry on like that  :gun_bandana:


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> In


roblet! id be dissapointed if you werent,

now there is officially no thread in UK-M you dont post in


----------



## marknorthumbria

robdobbie said:


> 70kg incline dumb bell press...............


haha I will video proof this in a few weeks when my forearm tear heals, while natty i could still push 8 reps with them


----------



## liam0810

Subbed.

Why don't you aim for UKBFF show that Ant Bailes promotes. It was 2nd June this year. its a qualifier to


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> roblet! id be dissapointed if you werent,
> 
> now there is officially no thread in UK-M you dont post in


Well I only post in the serious threads mate :lol:

Crack on mate :beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Why don't you aim for UKBFF show that Ant Bailes promotes. It was 2nd June this year. its a qualifier to


his gym is just in sunderland like, so it would be a good one for location. But I wouldnt know what category, the u90 is where most of the monsters are lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Ben_Dover said:


> In for this :thumbup1:


your UKM name just gave me a giggle when i read it properly ha


----------



## Pictor

In 

I'll try and keep up with this one as the other moved too fast :rockon:

Are the bcaa's and eaa's you use in your pre/intra shakes unflavoured mate?


----------



## Queenie

Afternoon Mark! Just seen this... defo in


----------



## Ben_Dover

marknorthumbria said:


> your UKM name just gave me a giggle when i read it properly ha


Only the "Ben" bit is true unfortunately


----------



## marknorthumbria

Big Ste said:


> In
> 
> I'll try and keep up with this one as the other moved too fast :rockon:
> 
> Are the bcaa's and eaa's you use in your pre/intra shakes unflavoured mate?


yes they are unflavoured, but I cant drink it unflavoured, AD Aminotaur is my BCAA's and gives a flavour.

with intra, i either get flavoured karbolyn/malto, or just throw some robinsons squash in


----------



## marknorthumbria

RXQueenie said:


> Afternoon Mark! Just seen this... defo in


hello Queenie, hows the bikini bod going, Rick is an absolute gentleman, ur in good hands.

he can be slow at times though haha


----------



## Queenie

marknorthumbria said:


> hello Queenie, hows the bikini bod going, Rick is an absolute gentleman, ur in good hands.
> 
> he can be slow at times though haha


weigh in is in two days, so will see. i don't feel any different to be honest. but we gotta send pics and measurements as almost half way through now. he's ok. i've not really bothered him that much, but i know if i needed something he'd oblige for sure


----------



## Guest

In Mark as always and no I don't mean that gay!


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> his gym is just in sunderland like, so it would be a good one for location. But I wouldnt know what category, the u90 is where most of the monsters are lol


Mate thats what i'm aiming for next year! Got a lot of size to pack on yet!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> In Mark as always and no I don't mean that gay!


how was the tren hex mate? throwing some big numbers i saw in wills journ!

u knee deep in clunge yet also?


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> how was the tren hex mate? throwing some big numbers i saw in wills journ!
> 
> u knee deep in clunge yet also?


It's bananas Mark, getting stronger every week! Going to try and work up to a 270 dead on sat so itching for that.

Failed my 180 front attempt, so going to strip it back to 175 next.

Bench is still poor though 

The sweating is atrocious I have to say, stood over a pan of lean mince now and I'm dripping.

Most certainly my tren of choice even if it is slightly expensive.

No clunge mark, like I mentioned in BA's journal I've recently split from the gf so I'm just gonna choke the chicken until my heads straight lol.

You still working with JP for this?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> It's bananas Mark, getting stronger every week! Going to try and work up to a 270 dead on sat so itching for that.
> 
> Failed my 180 front attempt, so going to strip it back to 175 next.
> 
> Bench is still poor though
> 
> The sweating is atrocious I have to say, stood over a pan of lean mince now and I'm dripping.
> 
> Most certainly my tren of choice even if it is slightly expensive.
> 
> No clunge mark, like I mentioned in BA's journal I've recently split from the gf so I'm just gonna choke the chicken until my heads straight lol.
> 
> You still working with JP for this?


Yea I have four weeks left not sure if I'll continue because my plans won't change untill next year, can do it on my own but I would need someone for prep.

Mate the best way to get over someone is get under something else ha, go bang a student


----------



## grant hunter

Look cracking mate(no ****)

Am in for the journey


----------



## Bad Alan

Didn't realise you had this up Mark! Following, always learn a thing or two from you 

Definitely not men's physique mark, you're too big/stocky for it.

From last leg shot you posted they are not small I didn't think so get a normal bb category done!

Feeling it yet??? :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Didn't realise you had this up Mark! Following, always learn a thing or two from you
> 
> Definitely not men's physique mark, you're too big/stocky for it.
> 
> From last leg shot you posted they are not small I didn't think so get a normal bb category done!
> 
> Feeling it yet??? :lol:


No mate guess im one of the lucky ones haha!

Are you jel? How much longer will u last, me and Liam have broke, Liam broke the second I txt him my results and plans lol


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> No mate guess im one of the lucky ones haha!
> 
> Are you jel? How much longer will u last, me and Liam have broke, Liam broke the second I txt him my results and plans lol


I'm calling three to four weeks mate as my strength and recovery is still good and increasing so going to get as much out of this as I can! Want to be big though so I'm dying to jab up lol


----------



## mikemull

Subbed good luck.


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> haha can do mate.its because 6am is cardio hour you should be up at that time going for a run, lose some of that timber you monster


Exactly, 6am is cardio time. And funnily my mates dont appreciate early morning texts either, but I forget its early! And its candy crush for me instead of films.

Anyways, subbed! :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Exactly, 6am is cardio time. And funnily my mates dont appreciate early morning texts either, but I forget its early! And its candy crush for me instead of films.
> 
> Anyways, subbed! :thumb:


I know its early i just want everyone else to be up with me ha!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Nightmare

Just been to have my car looked over for a pre MOT on the 25th, back tyres are shot

£400 back tyres have been eaten in half a year..god damn torque!!

working from home today at my parents, so easy for good nutriton.

arms still a bit ****ed but gonna give push a go tonight


----------



## marknorthumbria

push, forearm is still damaged so decided take another light one

flat bench

bar*15

60*12

100*12

140*10

Ben pakulski style incline db's (twist)

20kg*12

25kg*8

DB Incline Scoop Fly Muscle Round

20*6*6

25*6*6

cable flies

stack9 *20

deadstop OHP

60kg *12

70kg*8

lying lateral raise

20kg*20

CGBP

100*12

weighted dips *12

dip stretch 60 sec

threw in abs at the end, i do mostly bodyweight ninja style **** of the ceiling/olympic rings, kinda look like i know what im doing but i just make it up as i go lol

maltodextrin is really killing my gut as i use 100g intra, need to get some karboyln asap. just so damn expensive.

oh and my forearm looked like this for this session


----------



## marknorthumbria

1hr PWO had a nice scran,

300g chicken

200g white potato, 100g jasmine rice, 150g broccoli all mashed up into broccoli rice mash lol.

1 bannana and a handful of grapes for pudding! boom!


----------



## Pictor

marknorthumbria said:


> push, forearm is still damaged so decided take another light one
> 
> flat bench
> 
> bar*15
> 
> 60*12
> 
> 100*12
> 
> 140*10
> 
> Ben pakulski style incline db's (twist)
> 
> 20kg*12
> 
> 25kg*8
> 
> DB Incline Scoop Fly Muscle Round
> 
> 20*6*6
> 
> 25*6*6
> 
> cable flies
> 
> stack9 *20
> 
> deadstop OHP
> 
> 60kg *12
> 
> 70kg*8
> 
> lying lateral raise
> 
> 20kg*20
> 
> CGBP
> 
> 100*12
> 
> weighted dips *12
> 
> dip stretch 60 sec
> 
> threw in abs at the end, *i do mostly bodyweight ninja style **** of the ceiling/olympic rings, kinda look like i know what im doing but i just make it up as i go lol*
> 
> maltodextrin is really killing my gut as i use 100g intra, need to get some karboyln asap. just so damn expensive.
> 
> oh and my forearm looked like this for this session
> 
> View attachment 136450


 :thumb:

Got a link to where you normally buy your karboyln from mate? What's your next favourite fast acting carb powder down from karboyln


----------



## marknorthumbria

Big Ste said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Got a link to where you normally buy your karboyln from mate? What's your next favourite fast acting carb powder down from karboyln


http://www.powerbody.co.uk/product-all-american-efx_karbolyn-orange-shockwave-2032g,3963.html - this is what i will be ordering tomorrow and where i ordered from last time. Its the cheapest i could find at the time.

I use maltodextrin when its not in, and i use vitargo post workout mate,

malto/karbolyn intra

malto/vitargo pwo

EDIT: well i would be if it was in stock!


----------



## Pictor

marknorthumbria said:


> http://www.powerbody.co.uk/product-all-american-efx_karbolyn-orange-shockwave-2032g,3963.html - this is what i will be ordering tomorrow and where i ordered from last time. Its the cheapest i could find at the time.
> 
> I use maltodextrin when its not in, and i use vitargo post workout mate,
> 
> malto/karbolyn intra
> 
> malto/vitargo pwo


You not a fan of dextrose mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Big Ste said:


> You not a fan of dextrose mate?


no its a pure sugar..malto is a complex starch where dextrose is a simple, i want a sustained release during my workout and not an insulin spike,

vitargo is the best PWO its worth the cash imo


----------



## Pictor

marknorthumbria said:


> no its a pure sugar..malto is a complex starch where dextrose is a simple, i want a sustained release during my workout and not an insulin spike,
> 
> vitargo is the best PWO its worth the cash imo


Yeah just had a quick read on them, didn't realise they were complex mate! I've never really used a carb powder/supplement before apart from powdered oats!

What to start using them in my first proper bulk (always cutting/recomp'ing as was a right fat cnut) anyways, starting bulk in November so just researching them at the moment


----------



## marknorthumbria

300g cottage cheese

60g from whey

10g glutamine

And off to kip, alarm at 6 for hour cardio...hurray


----------



## marknorthumbria

ok so far my morning was double black coffee + 10g coconut oil, 10g BCAA Intra, 6x20second sprints up and down my road at 6am lol

60g whey 50g oats and 1 scoop greens.

have some Graduate **** to do at work which sucks balls so wont be able to get m2 in till 12 ish, will be starving by then atleast.


----------



## Pictor

@marknorthumbria

Sorry for all the questions mate, but how you use/dose your Glutamine?!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Big Ste said:


> @marknorthumbria
> 
> Sorry for all the questions mate, but how you use/dose your Glutamine?!


No bother mate

My pre bed meal is 40g whey 10g glutamine, 250g cottage cheese

Thatl provide all the recovery you want overnight.

Just getting myself out of bed for some quick cardio before back later on.

Today is a day of final fantasy 14, lots of it


----------



## Pictor

marknorthumbria said:


> No bother mate
> 
> My pre bed meal is 40g whey 10g glutamine, 250g cottage cheese
> 
> Thatl provide all the recovery you want overnight.
> 
> Just getting myself out of bed for some quick cardio before back later on.
> 
> Today is a day of final fantasy 14, lots of it


Cheers mate

Sounds good. I'm not training today don't think, unless I have time later which then it'll be legs!

She's at work and I've got the kids plus it's a low carb day so it's going to be along day :/ lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Skipped cardio and decided to hit gym early to get it out the way.

Pull v2

Speed Deadlift 3 plates 6*2 (3 second negative)

Drag curl

1 plate on z bar, *15

1+half plates on z bar *12

Wide grip lat pulldown

80*15

100kg*10

Tbar row on the smith machine doc Stevenson style

2 plates a side *12

3 plates *6

Hammer grip lat pulldown

2+ half plates a side *19

Fat grips rope bicep hammer *15; grips off continue to failure

Lat hang 50 sec ( struggled here as this hit my forearm teAr )

Typing this from inside a lie down sunbed..time to get ze tan back


----------



## marknorthumbria

Oh and weighed today. In 8 days I have put on 3kg, sitting at 95kg without food


----------



## WilsonR6

Good luck pal

Cardio 6x a week sounds rough. How come you decided to cut out pre-workouts? 3 tubs in a row.. did you never get any mental sides?


----------



## marknorthumbria

WilsonR6 said:


> Good luck pal
> 
> Cardio 6x a week sounds rough. How come you decided to cut out pre-workouts? 3 tubs in a row.. did you never get any mental sides?


Cut pre workouts because they weren't doing fuk all after 3 tubs, was basically immune lol. And I don't feel I need them now so they won't be back in till I need a hand!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Right today was meant to be a full rest day, but I got bored and trained, 1 hour of high reps on every muscle group with under 45 seconds between each set.

I am absolutely blitzed I can't lift my arms

Oh and typing this inside another sunbed, determined for my tan to return.

Life's better when your tanned. Mark 2013


----------



## Keenam

In. Good luck with the goals mate.


----------



## marknorthumbria

not got to updating, trained legs on monday but cant remember my weights lol, hit it hard though and struggled with pumps,

ever since then I have been unable to walk without a limp and its starting to do my nut in.

Push tonight back at my hometown as car is getting MOT. weights only go upto 50kg so will see how many reps i can push on the incline for a burnout.

i will focus on form and arm twisting techniques, with a few negatives thrown in

food has been normal, and im gonna throw in a cheat on the weekend as ive started to notice fat loss - i want to fire up the metabolism some what so it doesnt get used to it


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> not got to updating, trained legs on monday but cant remember my weights lol, hit it hard though and struggled with pumps,
> 
> ever since then I have been unable to walk without a limp and its starting to do my nut in.
> 
> Push tonight back at my hometown as car is getting MOT. weights only go upto 50kg so will see how many reps i can push on the incline for a burnout.
> 
> i will focus on form and arm twisting techniques, with a few negatives thrown in
> 
> food has been normal, and im gonna throw in a cheat on the weekend as ive started to notice fat loss - i want to fire up the metabolism some what so it doesnt get used to it


Is it back pumps mate and shin pumps? I know you're not mentioning AAS but if its an oral like dbol/var then that can be causing it as you know.

Why don't you throw in supersets with the incline, as in press the flyes?


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Is it back pumps mate and shin pumps? I know you're not mentioning AAS but if its an oral like dbol/var then that can be causing it as you know.
> 
> Why don't you throw in supersets with the incline, as in press the flyes?


mate i ****ing love pumps, i want MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its been 4 months without a pump, i welcome the ability to not be able to extend a muscle properly!

I will use Doc stevensons DC style training techniques mate to get the most out of the lighter weights, over supersets.

here is an example of one mate


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> mate i ****ing love pumps, i want MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> its been 4 months without a pump, i welcome the ability to not be able to extend a muscle properly!
> 
> I will use Doc stevensons DC style training techniques mate to get the most out of the lighter weights, over supersets.
> 
> here is an example of one mate


Oooooohh I think ill try them next chest session


----------



## marknorthumbria

2 weeks in,

Week 0: 91kg

Week 1: 94kg

Week 2(now): 98kg

Result is I've split my best shorts down the hamstring

I've split two pairs of work trousers down the hamstring.

I've ripped my leather seat more on my car as it is very low and hard to get in even without a fat ****

Yet again, typing this update from a sunbed


----------



## Pictor

marknorthumbria said:


> 2 weeks in,
> 
> Week 0: 91kg
> 
> Week 1: 94kg
> 
> Week 2(now): 98kg
> 
> Result is I've split my best shorts down the hamstring
> 
> I've split two pairs of work trousers down the hamstring.
> 
> I've ripped my leather seat more on my car as it is very low and hard to get in even without a fat ****
> 
> Yet again, typing this update from a sunbed


You still doing cardio mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Big Ste said:


> You still doing cardio mate?


dropped down to 3 a week HIIT mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

lifted from jps facebook - brilliant read

intra workout carbohydrates ... , I'm going to break this down n keep it real simple, I want everyone to understand this ( that sounds condescending and I don't mean to be at all, we are here to try to learn right

SO, it is a common thought insulin elevation blocks fat loss. And this is true. Insulin is elevated, when carbs are taken in ( pasta, bread, potatoes.... The more simple the carb, the higher the insulin elevation) insulin is what stores carbohydrates as glycogen.

So at times when you don't need carbs, you need not elevate insulin, the longer you go without elevating insulin, the higher insulin sensitivity becomes ( then body is ready to release insulin to store carbs, and will actually release less insulin to do the job,if Insulin sensitivity is high. This is gd, as means carbohydrates are likely to be shuttled to the muscle to be stored, opposed to fat cells. SO, how this reflects on real worlds diet set up, you keep carbs low all day, replace calories you would normally take in from carbs with good fats, like salmon, nuts , avacado.. Etc , by doing this we are INCREASING Insulin sensitivity and Decreasing insulin resistance.....insulin resistance is a big cause of obesity and type 2 diabetes...not gd, over indulging in carbs, specially simpler ones ( as they release more insulin) will cause insulin resistance.

So when do we take carbs??.....

So what do carbs do, do we need them at all? .. They provide fuel, they aren't super essential in high amounts, BUT I feel they are important. So we do need them, but when?.. to avoid Insulin resistance??..

Well we haven't eaten carbs all day, have used fats as fuel, heightened our insulin sensitivity... Muscle is primed and ready to uptake carbs.

We start to exercise, at this moment, the body has even heightened insulin sensitivity, due to elevation in glut 4 expression increases, this means any carbs we take in, are going solely to muscle, we have zero chance of increasing insulin resistance ( saying that would literally be absurd.., I know right LOL) ...at this moment we choose a carb source that has the best ability to hit the muscle quickly, so one that causes highest insulin release, vitargo is great, as is cyclic dextrin. Maltodextrin or dextrose will suffice here, if cost is an issue. But due to their poorer rates of osmosis, they can draw excess water into the gut, and cause bloat. What do we combine with our carb? ... A complete protien is best, as this will maximally stimulate protien synthesis. ( during exercise, muscle protien breakdown occurs, so we need to offset that with a protein source, that's easily digestible. In this case I favour pepto pro, it's dear , but very good. If cost is an issue, use eaa powder.

so how much carbs?...well you have gone into training with depleated glycogen stores, so what you can handle carb wise at the workout perimeter is based on your muscle mass really, more muscle means more room to store carbs, however at this moment due to glut 4 and insulin sensitivity there really is no overkill limit, I have been upto 250g carbs... You have to take them in at sme stage, and we know the workout perimeter is the v best time, so this is when we hit them

So fear not, you won't increase insulin resistance from ingesting carbs, you won't be ''****ed'' later in life, you will however recover more efficiently from training and grow more and be a better athlete, have better body composition.

This tool is what I implement with ALL my clients. Who benefits the most?..those in a calorie deficit, as it sends their recovery capabilities through the roof, my GBowerlifters competing in the worlds, are gettin leaner and getting stronger?...if you don't back this method, you either don't understand it, or don't train people who you can actually measure it's efficiency on.

This is the issue of being a lab rat, yes insulin does block fat loss, but if you walk the walk, you can see that the workout isn't a time to loose fat, it's a time to increase performance. Outside the workout is when fat loss is the goal....

JP


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> lifted from jps facebook - brilliant read
> 
> intra workout carbohydrates ... , I'm going to break this down n keep it real simple, I want everyone to understand this ( that sounds condescending and I don't mean to be at all, we are here to try to learn right
> 
> SO, it is a common thought insulin elevation blocks fat loss. And this is true. Insulin is elevated, when carbs are taken in ( pasta, bread, potatoes.... The more simple the carb, the higher the insulin elevation) insulin is what stores carbohydrates as glycogen.
> 
> So at times when you don't need carbs, you need not elevate insulin, the longer you go without elevating insulin, the higher insulin sensitivity becomes ( then body is ready to release insulin to store carbs, and will actually release less insulin to do the job,if Insulin sensitivity is high. This is gd, as means carbohydrates are likely to be shuttled to the muscle to be stored, opposed to fat cells. SO, how this reflects on real worlds diet set up, you keep carbs low all day, replace calories you would normally take in from carbs with good fats, like salmon, nuts , avacado.. Etc , by doing this we are INCREASING Insulin sensitivity and Decreasing insulin resistance.....insulin resistance is a big cause of obesity and type 2 diabetes...not gd, over indulging in carbs, specially simpler ones ( as they release more insulin) will cause insulin resistance.
> 
> So when do we take carbs??.....
> 
> So what do carbs do, do we need them at all? .. They provide fuel, they aren't super essential in high amounts, BUT I feel they are important. So we do need them, but when?.. to avoid Insulin resistance??..
> 
> Well we haven't eaten carbs all day, have used fats as fuel, heightened our insulin sensitivity... Muscle is primed and ready to uptake carbs.
> 
> We start to exercise, at this moment, the body has even heightened insulin sensitivity, due to elevation in glut 4 expression increases, this means any carbs we take in, are going solely to muscle, we have zero chance of increasing insulin resistance ( saying that would literally be absurd.., I know right LOL) ...at this moment we choose a carb source that has the best ability to hit the muscle quickly, so one that causes highest insulin release, vitargo is great, as is cyclic dextrin. Maltodextrin or dextrose will suffice here, if cost is an issue. But due to their poorer rates of osmosis, they can draw excess water into the gut, and cause bloat. What do we combine with our carb? ... A complete protien is best, as this will maximally stimulate protien synthesis. ( during exercise, muscle protien breakdown occurs, so we need to offset that with a protein source, that's easily digestible. In this case I favour pepto pro, it's dear , but very good. If cost is an issue, use eaa powder.
> 
> so how much carbs?...well you have gone into training with depleated glycogen stores, so what you can handle carb wise at the workout perimeter is based on your muscle mass really, more muscle means more room to store carbs, however at this moment due to glut 4 and insulin sensitivity there really is no overkill limit, I have been upto 250g carbs... You have to take them in at sme stage, and we know the workout perimeter is the v best time, so this is when we hit them
> 
> So fear not, you won't increase insulin resistance from ingesting carbs, you won't be ''****ed'' later in life, you will however recover more efficiently from training and grow more and be a better athlete, have better body composition.
> 
> This tool is what I implement with ALL my clients. Who benefits the most?..those in a calorie deficit, as it sends their recovery capabilities through the roof, my GBowerlifters competing in the worlds, are gettin leaner and getting stronger?...if you don't back this method, you either don't understand it, or don't train people who you can actually measure it's efficiency on.
> 
> This is the issue of being a lab rat, yes insulin does block fat loss, but if you walk the walk, you can see that the workout isn't a time to loose fat, it's a time to increase performance. Outside the workout is when fat loss is the goal....
> 
> JP


that clears that up!

its what i did in my cut ate most my carbs around workout and it worked a treat.


----------



## sunn

Very interesting read this journo with great info all the best mark


----------



## marknorthumbria

sunn said:


> Very interesting read this journo with great info all the best mark


nice one mate, i like being able to share bits and bobs to assist others


----------



## marknorthumbria

Currently lying on the sofa in the dark, drinking my black coffee and coconut oil.

Tired as fvuk! Morning cardio gets harder the darker/colder it is!

Push tonight


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Currently lying on the sofa in the dark, drinking my black coffee and coconut oil.
> 
> Tired as fvuk! Morning cardio gets harder the darker/colder it is!
> 
> Push tonight


With you on that one, preps an a$$ through winter months when it's cold and dark and your bed becomes way comfier. :cursing:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> With you on that one, preps an a$$ through winter months when it's cold and dark and your bed becomes way comfier. :cursing:


I'm still stuck on the sofa keeks, help


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm still stuck on the sofa keeks, help


 :lol: Get up ya lazy s0d! :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> :lol: Get up ya lazy s0d! :lol:


HIIT complete, I feel less fat

Thanks keeks for the kick up the Bum!


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> HIIT complete, I feel less fat
> 
> Thanks keeks for the kick up the Bum!


I actually thought you'd done your cardio and that's why you were lying on the sofa! I'd would 've been a lot harsher if I'd known you hadn't done it!


----------



## billly9

Subbed Mark. Best of luck with your goals, got a great build on ya!


----------



## marknorthumbria

billly9 said:


> Subbed Mark. Best of luck with your goals, got a great build on ya!


nice one, welcome in

I have probably an extra half a stone of good weight underneath some timber, cant wait to shread it and see


----------



## sunn

Afternoon mate,

Quick question if you don't mind;

In relation to skiploading\weekend 6 hour carb up I noticed you said you have had lots of carbs in this period I just wandered if there was some sort of formula you followed or simply a case of trial and error?

My point is obviously a man with less muscle mass would need less carbs just didn't know if there was a guide somewhere?

Cheers.


----------



## marknorthumbria

sunn said:


> Afternoon mate,
> 
> Quick question if you don't mind;
> 
> In relation to skiploading\weekend 6 hour carb up I noticed you said you have had lots of carbs in this period I just wandered if there was some sort of formula you followed or simply a case of trial and error?
> 
> My point is obviously a man with less muscle mass would need less carbs just didn't know if there was a guide somewhere?
> 
> Cheers.


hi mate, the leaner you are the more carbs you can eat without spilling

the idea is to go just untill the point you spill over so i would check the mirror throughout the refeed

I had a mixture of fast starches and sugars back to back, when i got sick of sugar I began starch and so on. opened the day with a bit of fructose (fruit sugar)

i take in no water during this period but instead quench thirst with monster rippers


----------



## Elvis82

Good luck mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

Ok so push..off in a moment black coffee plus and eph pre workout

Sigh I miss hemo rage lol!


----------



## marknorthumbria

added in creatine to the perimiter workout

new workout shakes look like this

20 mins PRE

5g AAKG

5g creatine

15g EAA

1scoop aminotaur

30g Malto

INTRA

5g AAKG

5g creatine

15g EAA

100g Malto

Jesus christ for a legal supp i felt the creatine in my first workout, it made it so much harder!!!


----------



## Pictor

marknorthumbria said:


> added in creatine to the perimiter workout
> 
> new workout shakes look like this
> 
> 20 mins PRE
> 
> 5g AAKG
> 
> 5g creatine
> 
> 15g EAA
> 
> 1scoop aminotaur
> 
> 30g Malto
> 
> INTRA
> 
> 5g AAKG
> 
> 5g creatine
> 
> 15g EAA
> 
> 100g Malto
> 
> Jesus christ for a legal supp i felt the creatine in my first workout, it made it so much harder!!!


Similar to my stack, I've got afew other bits n bobs though, but no eaa's yet, need to get some!

What's post shake looking like mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Big Ste said:


> Similar to my stack, I've got afew other bits n bobs though, but no eaa's yet, need to get some!
> 
> What's post shake looking like mate?


60g isolate, 60g vitargo 1 scoop greens mate

Push went like this

Dynamic Bench

120kg 2 reps. * 6

Incline DBS

70kg (was scared as tore my forearm b4 with this but 8 reps as pump was immense)dropset to 40kgs and failed

60kg*10

Cable cross over

Stack 10 *20

DeAdstop OHP

1 plate*12

1+half plates *8

Lying lateral raise

17.5kg*20

Weighted dips * 2 sets

Fat gripz Tricep rope * 15 take gripz off n failed

Dip stretch only managed 30sec as pump was mental,

Went upstairs and stretched out on the wall then rolled about on a foam roller


----------



## Galaxy

marknorthumbria said:


> 60g isolate, 60g vitargo 1 scoop greens mate
> 
> Push went like this
> 
> Dynamic Bench
> 
> 120kg 2 reps. * 6
> 
> Incline DBS
> 
> 70kg (was scared as tore my forearm b4 with this but 8 reps as pump was immense)dropset to 40kgs and failed
> 
> 60kg*10
> 
> Cable cross over
> 
> Stack 10 *20
> 
> DeAdstop OHP
> 
> 1 plate*12
> 
> 1+half plates *8
> 
> Lying lateral raise
> 
> 17.5kg*20
> 
> Weighted dips * 2 sets
> 
> Fat gripz Tricep rope * 15 take gripz off n failed
> 
> Dip stretch only managed 30sec as pump was mental,
> 
> Went upstairs and stretched out on the wall then rolled about on a foam roller


70kgs.......Chrrriiiiist! Fvckin impressive strenght their mate, do you kick the dbs up yourself? How lol

Subbed btw, you clearly know what your at mate, great journal and great knowledge on every thing you do!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Galaxy said:


> 70kgs.......Chrrriiiiist! Fvckin impressive strenght their mate, do you kick the dbs up yourself? How lol
> 
> Subbed btw, you clearly know what your at mate, great journal and great knowledge on every thing you do!!


Thanks mate

I go to my knees, then rock backwards from my knees.

IMO I've never had weights lowered to me - I don't like it looks awkward as fvuk


----------



## Galaxy

marknorthumbria said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I go to my knees, then rock backwards from my knees.
> 
> IMO I've never had weights lowered to me - I don't like it looks awkward as fvuk


ha anthing over 45's and I always get one passed to me lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Pull V2

Speed deadlift, 3 sec negative,explosive pull

140kgx2 *6

drag curl

25kg a sidex14

30kg a side x8

wide grip lat pull

80kgx12

110kgx8

tbar row on smith

2 plates + 3 plates same rep range

hammer grip lat pulldown

i think3 plates a side 15 reps, pause, a few more

fat gripz ( apart from i forgot the ****ing fat gripz ) rope hammer, 15 repper

horrible stinking lat hang to finish 1min 10 seconds

vit c PWO

60g whey, 60g vitago 1 scoop greens PWo

10mins sunbed

bodyfat is dropping now, seeing abs again. upping water removing stuff to get it off and be tighter visibly faster


----------



## marknorthumbria

Fvck sake, wor lass is munching krave cereal

its like me b4stard kryptonite


----------



## Dazarms

marknorthumbria said:


> Fvck sake, wor lass is munching krave cereal
> 
> its like me b4stard kryptonite


Ha-ha get on that on a Sunday skip load mate! Full box of Kraves done in!

I can also confirm Mark smashes 70kg dumbbells up for bench seen it done

The lad has an Arnie chest as we call it in our gym


----------



## marknorthumbria

@Chelsea , thatl keep u going till the vid haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

woke up late this morning, on a plus i feel excelent from the extra sleep

that means cardio has to be done after work! not too much of an issue as its pro/fat/veg all the way till then so defonately as effective as fasted

at graft now

cannot wait for the weekend to sit on my big fat 4rse watching the world go by from my sofa


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> @Chelsea , thatl keep u going till the vid haha


Just get a video! 70kg dumbells aren't far off what Mr.Coleman did!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Rest day, first bit of carbs! 250g wholemeal rice Tilda pack, 100g spinach 300g seasoned chicken,

Been caffeined up to the eyeballs today, needed it


----------



## sxbarnes

Subbed again matey. More legs though mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

sxbarnes said:


> Subbed again matey. More legs though mate


I can't possibly do any more legs mate..every 6 days


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> I can't possibly do any more legs mate..every 6 days


More leg volume then. You see bad Alans squats this week 120x25 then 130 140. Gonna have a stab at 80 90 100 and see if I fall over


----------



## marknorthumbria

sxbarnes said:


> More leg volume then. You see bad Alans squats this week 120x25 then 130 140. Gonna have a stab at 80 90 100 and see if I fall over


No mate I do DC style training lower volume and progress lifts


----------



## sxbarnes

That's what I'm doing at the Mo. Thought I'd kill myself for a while haha


----------



## Pictor

How's it going mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria

sorry for not updating this but ive been away at centre parcs swetting my nuts of trying to play badminton with my 4year old nephew

I have been hammering ze fat burners and loving it, yohimbine, cla, clen, t3 and the fat is falling of. but at the same time im packing some muscle on , the time off really did some work

I am sitting at 15,2 10-10.5% at my estimate guess of bodyfat, all abs are there but there is still a layer of fat/water over them, been slacking with cardio due to such bad sleep the past few weeks i am absolutely dead in the morning.

tan is on its way back also !

but starting from next week super extra effort is going to be put into cardio, I WILL do 60 mins fasted before work tommorow or ill give my beamer to a homeless person


----------



## sxbarnes

Can't imagine you ever being fat mate. Keep at it though you know what you're doing


----------



## marknorthumbria

sxbarnes said:


> Can't imagine you ever being fat mate. Keep at it though you know what you're doing


whilst shutdown inbetween cycles I lost my apetite for a bit, may have gone abit overboard on the takeaways and chocolate. I used to think that if you ate it all in one sitting the fat gained wouldnt be as bad.

I can tell you, that 30,000 calories of crap in one day will make a hit to anyones physique ha ha


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea 30k might be a bit much. You need more badminton then haha


----------



## Guest

I love badminton, I just can't smash so the rallies go on forever!

I won't even go into my diet and cycle.

Been very irresponsible with it tbh, thinking of finishing early and cruising.

Thats still a very good weight to be holding full abs Mark! Jesus the only time I see mine is a Sunday when I'm dehydrated to Hell because I've been out on the tiles for 10 hours!

Think you could easily be competitive in a show after this cycle mate.


----------



## marknorthumbria

little gun shot! as chelsea is always popping them out lol

also confession is I had a few OTT meals in centre parcs when i saw the deserts menu....and i wasnt paying! had one giant sundae that was for 4-6 people, demolished. parents didnt know what was going on.



lightings gash in me house


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> I love badminton, I just can't smash so the rallies go on forever!
> 
> I won't even go into my diet and cycle.
> 
> Been very irresponsible with it tbh, thinking of finishing early and cruising.
> 
> Thats still a very good weight to be holding full abs Mark! Jesus the only time I see mine is a Sunday when I'm dehydrated to Hell because I've been out on the tiles for 10 hours!
> 
> Think you could easily be competitive in a show after this cycle mate.


start with a coach mate that might be what you need to knuckle? ST on here is good value

u over ur bird yet and got under anuther lol


----------



## Sambuca

haha 6 person sundae

DONE


----------



## sxbarnes

Thinking positively that 30k cal will come in handy for the next bulk. Your body will be ready for it. Think the only way I'd do it is with 100 pints


----------



## GeordieSteve

marknorthumbria said:


> sorry for not updating this but ive been away at centre parcs swetting my nuts of trying to play badminton with my 4year old nephew


How come we get kicked out of center parcs a couple of weeks ago because one of the lads was in his speedos while your constantly naked and get away with it no bother!!!!! Oh aye he's a fat 48 year old fella :\


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> start with a coach mate that might be what you need to knuckle? ST on here is good value
> 
> u over ur bird yet and got under anuther lol


Yeah think I will stop, start cruising while I get my head together.

Think a coach could well be the kick up the Ar$e I need.

Mark, a gentleman never tells


----------



## Keeks

I might spam your journal with lycra-clad Mr Motivator pics tomorrow morning if you're not up to do cardio. Who doesnt want to get up bright and early on a horrible, cold, dark morning to do cardio, its great!


----------



## Pictor

Keeks said:


> I might spam your journal with lycra-clad Mr Motivator pics tomorrow morning if you're not up to do cardio. Who doesnt want to get up bright and early on a horrible, cold, dark morning to do cardio, its great!


I've got double cardio planned for tomorrow :crying:


----------



## Keeks

Big Ste said:


> I've got double cardio planned for tomorrow :crying:


Enjoy! :thumbup1: I do like knowing others are up early doing their cardio, makes me feel a little better about doing it.


----------



## Pictor

Keeks said:


> Enjoy! :thumbup1: I do like knowing others are up early doing their cardio, makes me feel a little better about doing it.


If it makes you feel even better I'm also on nights starting tomorrow :/

So up 5:30am for cardio, home for shower and pro/fat meal, then school and nursery run, prep food for the week, then back to gym for more cardio n abs, home for shower and meal 2, do the house work, school n nursery run, spend time with kids. Then my working day/night starts with a lovely 12 hour shift :/


----------



## Keeks

Big Ste said:


> If it makes you feel even better I'm also on nights starting tomorrow :/
> 
> So up 5:30am for cardio, home for shower and pro/fat meal, then school and nursery run, prep food for the week, then back to gym for more cardio n abs, home for shower and meal 2, do the house work, school n nursery run, spend time with kids. Then my working day/night starts with a lovely 12 hour shift :/


Heck, and I thought I had a busy day ahead, you'll be wiped out by the time you get to work. :wacko:


----------



## Keeks

Get up, cardio to be done!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Get up, cardio to be done!!!


15mins HIIT done dont worry mrs motivator , got up too late for steady state..but im off back to the gym after work for steady state... go team!


----------



## Huntingground

GM Mark, how's things.

Far too much talk of cardio in this journal, I'm out!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Huntingground said:


> GM Mark, how's things.
> 
> Far too much talk of cardio in this journal, I'm out!!


I'm quoting you so you get to see more cardio you breathless man

Currently on the bike in the gym, did 15 mins HIIT and going to do 45 mins steady state now I'm ten mins In.

Each cardio session makes a visibly tighter change in my physique. My body loves tren lol


----------



## Huntingground

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm quoting you so you get to see more cardio you breathless man
> 
> Currently on the bike in the gym, did 15 mins HIIT and going to do 45 mins steady state now I'm ten mins In.
> 
> Each cardio session makes a visibly tighter change in my physique. My body loves tren lol


I'm sweating just thinking of cardio, must be the 100mcg of T3 though


----------



## wtw

Good read mate.

Nice motor. I love fast diesels!


----------



## marknorthumbria

15 mins HIIT done again this morning, WFH today - so sugar free ice lollies, chicken spinach and avacados all day, some carbs later on then a pull session at the gym


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> 15 mins HIIT done again this morning, WFH today - so sugar free ice lollies, chicken spinach and avacados all day, some carbs later on then a pull session at the gym


How do you do it Mark, only got in 2 1/2 hours ago lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> How do you do it Mark, only got in 2 1/2 hours ago lol.


because im not out destroying vaginas pal,

stop going out drinking

sign up on Plenty of fish fvckers

invite birds round to your home, kick them out when done

this leaves plenty of eating/gym time and doesnt give a hangover!


----------



## Guest

Haha, I'm not doing that. Wish I had that mentality!

I'm just out destroying any train of thought.

I met someone thingswas going slow which is just what I need after recent events.

Booooom I'm married she retorts after almost a month an a amazing weekend!

Shoot me lol.

Beginning to think its me an not them!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> Haha, I'm not doing that. Wish I had that mentality!
> 
> I'm just out destroying any train of thought.
> 
> I met someone thingswas going slow which is just what I need after recent events.
> 
> Booooom I'm married she retorts after almost a month an a amazing weekend!
> 
> Shoot me lol.
> 
> Beginning to think its me an not them!


easy way to make good of that situation

blackmail her for money


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> easy way to make good of that situation
> 
> blackmail her for money


Lmfao! Epic.

They're separated but he's one of these can't let go types who just turns up unannounced.

Messy 

Still I might raid her wash basket and sell its contents to her male colleagues


----------



## mills91

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lmfao! Epic.
> 
> They're separated but he's one of these can't let go types who just turns up unannounced.
> 
> Messy
> 
> Still I might raid her wash basket and sell its contents to her male colleagues


Doubt he's going to come looking for you mate if he gets a peek at your avi haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Write up from yesterday's pull session, I spewed at the end, it's down to the big amounts of malto I take in around the workout. Wish karbolyn was cheaper!

Speed Deadlift

3 plates , 5 second negative explosive up, 6 sets

Deadstop Preacher z bar curl

Close grip 1 plate *15 and *12

Tbar row on smith

3 plates *12 *8

Lat pulldown, 80kg, 100kg

*12 *8

Row

Can't remember the weight but it was near full stack, *12 *8

Leaned back DB hammers (25kg) /w fat gripz *12, take off then 2 failure

Reverse cable flies

*15

Lat hang *60sec

Foam roller 2 mins

Leg raises


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> Write up from yesterday's pull session, I spewed at the end, it's down to the big amounts of malto I take in around the workout. Wish karbolyn was cheaper!
> 
> Speed Deadlift
> 
> 3 plates , 5 second negative explosive up, 6 sets
> 
> Deadstop Preacher z bar curl
> 
> Close grip 1 plate *15 and *12
> 
> Tbar row on smith
> 
> 3 plates *12 *8
> 
> Lat pulldown, 80kg, 100kg
> 
> *12 *8
> 
> Row
> 
> Can't remember the weight but it was near full stack, *12 *8
> 
> Leaned back DB hammers (25kg) /w fat gripz *12, take off then 2 failure
> 
> Reverse cable flies
> 
> *15
> 
> Lat hang *60sec
> 
> Foam roller 2 mins
> 
> Leg raises


I have no post workout carbs now Mark, malto and dextrose make me feel utter garbage even at 20g.

Part of the reason I stopped taking insulin post workout.

What is karbolyn like? Any sick feeling/stomach discomfort with it?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> I have no post workout carbs now Mark, malto and dextrose make me feel utter garbage even at 20g.
> 
> Part of the reason I stopped taking insulin post workout.
> 
> What is karbolyn like? Any sick feeling/stomach discomfort with it?


Karbolyn is unfeelable on the belly mate

I use 130g malto and 50g vitargo lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> because im not out destroying vaginas pal,
> 
> stop going out drinking
> 
> sign up on Plenty of fish fvckers
> 
> invite birds round to your home, kick them out when done
> 
> this leaves plenty of eating/gym time and doesnt give a hangover!


x2. i've been doing this for the past 10 months and it works a right treat. Get them round late, bang them, go sleep, set alarm early, tell them you've got sh1t to do and kick them out.


----------



## marknorthumbria

I've seen a big jump in fat loss this week. And my last three workouts have been full body high rep with an aim to deplete, to spank up my metabolism I've been <50g carbs last two days and low the day before in anticipation for a mini skip load in the morning, going to sainsburys soon to get some sugary goodness, plan is to do 1000g carbs in 6hrs then back to normal meals..I recon it will spur an extra 2lb fat loss next week than without it


----------



## Keeks

How do you feel after that amount of carbs in 6 hours? And what you having?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> How do you feel after that amount of carbs in 6 hours? And what you having?


I enter some kind of sugar coma, so not great

I'll take a pic of all my sh1t when I get it


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> I enter some kind of sugar coma, so not great
> 
> I'll take a pic of all my sh1t when I get it


Ha ha, cant wait to hit that sugar coma, but I wont be counting numbers, just eating.

Yep, defo need pics!


----------



## marknorthumbria

I'm starting a new group called

'I hate clenbuterol, it makes me feel like sh1t'

Can't wait to drop th fecker Monday


----------



## Pictor

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm starting a new group called
> 
> 'I hate clenbuterol, it makes me feel like sh1t'
> 
> Can't wait to drop th fecker Monday


I use to love it but can't stand it anymore, don't think I'll ever use it again to be honest


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> I enter some kind of sugar coma, so not great
> 
> I'll take a pic of all my sh1t when I get it


I remember the pics in your last journal.

Always got a loud 'fcuk me' haha.


----------



## marknorthumbria

all munched by about 3 yesterday, sank 3 litres of water in one drink basically lol then got back to a few normal meals

woke up today absolutely starving and in a pool of sweat...did the job on the metabolism

legs today! no carbs pre/intra wo cos i want some fat burning from the workout


----------



## Sweat

Great size and condition mate, impressive. In.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Great size and condition mate, impressive. In.


thanks mate

look well in the avi but i read a post by you today actually that said youve fell of the bandwagon

dont worry so did I! im just back into single figure body fat i recon today lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Legs and my calfs are in screaming pain Lol, couldn't drive!

Warmup 30 rep squat

Front squats 1 plate slow negative

2 sets

Calf raise from the lower back machine

Warmup 30 reps light, 3 sets of full stack to failure

Lying ham curl

1plate slow negatives

2 sets

Glute ham raises 2 sets 4-8 reps( I feel like my hamstrings are going to snap so i pussy out lol)

Lying squat

3/4 stack two sets slow negative really explosive up

4 minutes of quad n ham stretch

I feel much leaner, it's falling off.

I'm eating less than when I was with JP but it's just cos my apetite was poor, it's pretty much back.

Going back to full meals now its around 5500 Cals


----------



## marknorthumbria

Note to self

Don't put a used plaster on a girls head.

It does not please them, I'm paying for it


----------



## Huntingground

Evening mate,

Not with JP any more? Any reason why?

30 rep sets of squats - haahaa, think I'd die.

Training going well?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Huntingground said:


> Evening mate,
> 
> Not with JP any more? Any reason why?
> 
> 30 rep sets of squats - haahaa, think I'd die.
> 
> Training going well?


Hello mate. I had paid £400 for a 16 week improvement plan, I made the most of it and emailed a fair bit sponged all his information...

mainly now I have new routes to research so can progress without paying untill competition prep next year

Yes mate bringing up weaker bodyparts, mainly legs haha. Hit them with the above volume twice a week.


----------



## RowRow

marknorthumbria said:


> Hello mate. I had paid £400 for a 16 week improvement plan, I made the most of it and emailed a fair bit sponged all his information...
> 
> mainly now I have new routes to research so can progress without paying untill competition prep next year
> 
> Yes mate bringing up weaker bodyparts, mainly legs haha. Hit them with the above volume twice a week.


If you could say one thing you took away from working with Jp what would you say it was?

Been following his Facebook etc after seeing your results. Guy is a beast


----------



## marknorthumbria

RowRow said:


> If you could say one thing you took away from working with Jp what would you say it was?
> 
> Been following his Facebook etc after seeing your results. Guy is a beast


Food Macro timing mate, fats are a great tool I never knew much about before just ate nuts lol

He has kept 100% of my muscle and grown while been off cycle, shutdown for 3 and a bit months so a good use of money


----------



## marknorthumbria

Ok calfs are foooking ruined, stiff as planks, no bend in them at all, walking like I've got peg legs lol


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> Ok calfs are foooking ruined, stiff as planks, no bend in them at all, walking like I've got peg legs lol


Blitzed the fvckers, wait till DOMS kick in!


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Note to self
> 
> Don't put a used plaster on a girls head.
> 
> It does not please them, I'm paying for it


I lol'ed at that, but very true. It's not very pleasing to have a used plaster put anywhere on you. :lol:

And embrace the doms, makes cardio more fun! :thumbup1:


----------



## geordie_paul

I see your from Newcastle mate. can I ask where you got your bloods done? was it locally? cheers


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> I lol'ed at that, but very true. It's not very pleasing to have a used plaster put anywhere on you. :lol:
> 
> And embrace the doms, makes cardio more fun! :thumbup1:


i didnt even bother with cardio this morning, didnt even try. well i did, my alarm went of at 6, i got up, went to the spare room, lied down,snoozed till 7.10 then came to work lol

will use the stairs multiple times like the fatties here and consider it a days exercise me thinks.. and cardio at gym after work


----------



## marknorthumbria

geordie_paul said:


> I see your from Newcastle mate. can I ask where you got your bloods done? was it locally? cheers


hi mate there are no clinics here you are able to get bloods from, have to go manchester way for that.

however i got mine through the GPs. just went in and lied through my teeth and blagged two full hormone tests over 2 months lol


----------



## geordie_paul

marknorthumbria said:


> hi mate there are no clinics here you are able to get bloods from, have to go manchester way for that.
> 
> however i got mine through the GPs. just went in and lied through my teeth and blagged two full hormone tests over 2 months lol


Yeah I didn't think there was any clinics around here. There is the discus clinic in Chester le street where I had blood test for liver functions, cholesterol etc but not to see if I recovered from a cycle. He said they wouldn't do that unless I complained of symptoms lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

geordie_paul said:


> Yeah I didn't think there was any clinics around here. There is the discus clinic in Chester le street where I had blood test for liver functions, cholesterol etc but not to see if I recovered from a cycle. He said they wouldn't do that unless I complained of symptoms lol


i rang DISCUS clinic mate and they wouldnt test for LH,FSH, free test etc as its too expensive

I just went to my GP, some fat woman had he round me finger, a told her all the hormones i wanted testing for and she had no problems lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Done cardio in the PM only as my legs are pretty broken. Went after work, 3 pro/fat veg meals Then 6x20sec sprints on a spinning bike, then did 3x20sec full pelt on the rowing machine

Kept it short as i wanted to get home

Played some gta5 ate another pro fat veg meal, now a chicken rice spinach, then some cottage cheese with whey before bed


----------



## Keeks

Do you ever have quark before bed? Much nicer than cottage cheese!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Do you ever have quark before bed? Much nicer than cottage cheese!


I was eating morrisons quark 4 years ago, I used to have it with First a fat free yoghurt, but then MP flavour drops.

Not had it for ages, the other alternative is total faje 0% Greek


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> I was eating morrisons quark 4 years ago, I used to have it with First a fat free yoghurt, but then MP flavour drops.
> 
> Not had it for ages, the other alternative is total faje 0% Greek


The MP drops are ace, but quark all the way, none of that yoghurt rubbish!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Any shots of the legs yet? Interested to see them. Upper body looks good. No ****


----------



## marknorthumbria

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Any shots of the legs yet? Interested to see them. Upper body looks good. No ****


I will take leg pic tommorow in the gym, my quads and hams are now brought up. I will have girl calfs for my entire life though I don't try kid myself lol


----------



## RowRow

I'm very tempted to switch my eating to one similar to yours.

Would you say simply to drop out some carbs for healthy fats and then move carbs to perimeter nutrition?

Or is it much more elaborate than that?


----------



## marknorthumbria

RowRow said:


> I'm very tempted to switch my eating to one similar to yours.
> 
> Would you say simply to drop out some carbs for healthy fats and then move carbs to perimeter nutrition?
> 
> Or is it much more elaborate than that?


Have you read the first post of this journal mate? I can't explain it any clearer than that


----------



## marknorthumbria

45 mins fasted walking outdoors this morning, walked to a butchers got two big sirloin steaks and then walked back,

great breakfast!

working from home till 11.30 then going to a university job fair to represent my company.....now im not a student, i bluddy hate them


----------



## marknorthumbria

get to be suited and booted today which is cool...

(Thats if it still fits  )

Push + abs tonight will write up


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> 45 mins fasted walking outdoors this morning, walked to a butchers got two big sirloin steaks and then walked back,
> 
> great breakfast!
> 
> working from home till 11.30 then going to a university job fair to represent my company.....now im not a student, i bluddy hate them


Steaks for breakfast!!! Diet of champions mate!!! :cool2:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Steaks for breakfast!!! Diet of champions mate!!! :cool2:


yeah steak washed down with winny is breakfast of champions


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> yeah steak washed down with winny is breakfast of champions


Oh you fvcker, was jealous of the steaks alone, now you add in PEDS, de-subscribing!


----------



## RowRow

marknorthumbria said:


> Have you read the first post of this journal mate? I can't explain it any clearer than that


I have mate. I was just curious if you had a way to move from a normal diet structure to yours.

I'll take what's in your op and play around with numbers.


----------



## marknorthumbria

push today, did more volume as i was with a mate and got carried away

close grip press pre exhaust one set high reps

incline dbs - 30 rep warmup, 2 working sets

70kgx6, 40kgx6

60kgx8

incline muscle round

6reps x 4 sets slow db increase from 20kg

seated deadstop overhead press 30 rep warmup, 2 working sets two plates

seated lateral raise *15

dc style upright row 1 plate 2 sets

weighted dips 2 sets 20kg plate

rope extension, 1 second hold wen fully extended

dip stretch

abs machine 3 sets full stack after high rep warmup

situps into pushups into foamroller

I am going 22hrs between carbs when in cardio day now so flat as a pancake,instead of whoring my good body parts its time to shame my others into some growth,


----------



## marknorthumbria

our lass posted this up on facebook about me a bit ago, just seen it again. shes been slacking recently!burning me fecking mince!


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> push today, did more volume as i was with a mate and got carried away
> 
> close grip press pre exhaust one set high reps
> 
> incline dbs - 30 rep warmup, 2 working sets
> 
> 70kgx6, 40kgx6
> 
> 60kgx8
> 
> incline muscle round
> 
> 6reps x 4 sets slow db increase from 20kg
> 
> seated deadstop overhead press 30 rep warmup, 2 working sets two plates
> 
> seated lateral raise *15
> 
> dc style upright row 1 plate 2 sets
> 
> weighted dips 2 sets 20kg plate
> 
> rope extension, 1 second hold wen fully extended
> 
> dip stretch
> 
> abs machine 3 sets full stack after high rep warmup
> 
> situps into pushups into foamroller
> 
> I am going 22hrs between carbs when in cardio day now so flat as a pancake,instead of whoring my good body parts its time to shame my others into some growth,
> 
> View attachment 138786


Strong pressing on the 70kg DB's mate, you and Liam are beasts at pressing!

Legs look good mate, we all have weaker body parts, best thing to do is hammer a photo up and then work your ass off to upgrade that part for future photo whoring/comparisons!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Strong pressing on the 70kg DB's mate, you and Liam are beasts at pressing!
> 
> Legs look good mate, we all have weaker body parts, best thing to do is hammer a photo up and then work your ass off to upgrade that part for future photo whoring/comparisons!


unfortunately im in agony 5 days a week with my knees after each session, and trust me every exercise i do is the ones easy on the knees plus heavy leg straps plus glucosamine plus peptide fluids lol

but still i am ruined

god damn knee cartilage is about as good as a metal bollock


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> unfortunately im in agony 5 days a week with my knees after each session, and trust me every exercise i do is the ones easy on the knees plus heavy leg straps plus glucosamine plus peptide fluids lol
> 
> but still i am ruined
> 
> god damn knee cartilage is about as good as a metal bollock


Thats a right ballache mate. I had bad RC injury last year while wanting to bring up Chest which was/is weakest bodypart for me and it p1ssed me right off. All you want to do is hammer it while on the juice but cannot.

There is a specialist in York that does a combination of Acupuncture and then while needles in Deep Tissue Manipulation which sorted a friend out that had 10 years of knee issues from Heavy Squatting. Not sure would be suitable in your case tho.

Hope you find some relief.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Thats a right ballache mate. I had bad RC injury last year while wanting to bring up Chest which was/is weakest bodypart for me and it p1ssed me right off. All you want to do is hammer it while on the juice but cannot.
> 
> There is a specialist in York that does a combination of Acupuncture and then while needles in Deep Tissue Manipulation which sorted a friend out that had 10 years of knee issues from Heavy Squatting. Not sure would be suitable in your case tho.
> 
> Hope you find some relief.


My dad has the same mate, he had his cartilage scraped out.. ill be going that way later in life at a guess

i still manage to hypertrophy my legs pretty bad though i puke a fair few leg sessions lol


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> My dad has the same mate, he had his cartilage scraped out.. ill be going that way later in life at a guess
> 
> i still manage to hypertrophy my legs pretty bad though i puke a fair few leg sessions lol


I puked last week on legs, did heavy squats, then heavy BB lunges straight into heavy extensions and VOM, carried on pushing it and vom again, called it till later in day but even vommed while walking to car.

Puking on legs and/or needing to hold onto bannister while walking down stairs is good sign you destroyed them imo.

Maybe I am subconsciously turning bilemic.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> I puked last week on legs, did heavy squats, then heavy BB lunges straight into heavy extensions and VOM, carried on pushing it and vom again, called it till later in day but even vommed while walking to car.
> 
> Puking on legs and/or needing to hold onto bannister while walking down stairs is good sign you destroyed them imo.
> 
> Maybe I am subconsciously turning bilemic.


i vommed out my car window on the way home doing 30mph in a main street mate lol

got all down the fecking side of my car


----------



## Alexg218

i notice my legs respond better to volume than heavy bud maybe worth a go.... I have schlatters disease in my right tendon if thats how you spell it... use to olympic squat 200 for 6...thing of the past


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> i vommed out my car window on the way home doing 30mph in a main street mate lol
> 
> got all down the fecking side of my car


Done this in our lasses car before, she went fvcking mental as the had taken it to be valeted the day before.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Alexg218 said:


> i notice my legs respond better to volume than heavy bud maybe worth a go.... I have schlatters disease in my right tendon if thats how you spell it... use to olympic squat 200 for 6...thing of the past


my legs are responding mate with low volume, but heavy as feck. my knee straps are the only reason i can do it

aslong as i stick to front squat, wide stance olympic squat pointing out, wide leg press etc i dont get bother untill im finished working out


----------



## Alexg218

ahh fair enough bud! Im in that ball park feel good till im home sat down then getting up and mobile for a week is not happening!! good luck anyway!



marknorthumbria said:


> my legs are responding mate with low volume, but heavy as feck. my knee straps are the only reason i can do it
> 
> aslong as i stick to front squat, wide stance olympic squat pointing out, wide leg press etc i dont get bother untill im finished working out


----------



## marknorthumbria

Alexg218 said:


> ahh fair enough bud! Im in that ball park feel good till im home sat down then getting up and mobile for a week is not happening!! good luck anyway!


thanks mate


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Great log mate, Look sick


----------



## marknorthumbria

Knackered today

Bird last night decided to google image search the false widow spider bites!

That's it, no sleep for the entire night, fecking women


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> push today, did more volume as i was with a mate and got carried away
> 
> instead of whoring my good body parts its time to shame my others into some growth,
> 
> View attachment 138786


Haha the elusive legs. They're taking shape now mate won't be long. :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Now I've seen everything

some Jeff seid bum boy is actually disagreeing with phil learney on here lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Pro/fat/veg meals all day 2 Mille walk 2 shop n bk now before a chicken sweet pot veg + blueberries meal ,

Forgot to put trainers on so in toms, calfs feel pumped as I'm walkin on tip toes lol


----------



## Pictor

marknorthumbria said:


> Now I've seen everything
> 
> some Jeff seid bum boy is actually disagreeing with phil learney on here lol


Just read the thread mate lol


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> Pro/fat/veg meals all day 2 Mille walk 2 shop n bk now before a chicken sweet pot veg + blueberries meal ,
> 
> Forgot to put trainers on so in toms, calfs feel pumped as I'm walkin on tip toes lol


My mate had a theory that birds get nice calves from walking in high heels all the time, so he started saying he was going to get some to walk round the house. Got the p1ss ripped out of him big time. Not sure if he actually bought some or not.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> My mate had a theory that birds get nice calves from walking in high heels all the time, so he started saying he was going to get some to walk round the house. Got the p1ss ripped out of him big time. Not sure if he actually bought some or not.


Ha Id rather walk about on my tip toes thanks lol!


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Ha Id rather walk about on my tip toes thanks lol!


You know you're on eBay looking for a pair of size 10 red 6 inch stilletos right now!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> You know you're on eBay looking for a pair of size 10 red 6 inch stilletos right now!


Blatantly you are doing this mate. To model for that Ace Ventura bird you trying to tap up! She's way out of your league but stilettos might seal the deal...


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Blatantly you are doing this mate. To model for that Ace Ventura bird you trying to tap up! She's way out of your league but stilettos might seal the deal...


He has the full outfit


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> He has the full outfit


I can believe that, seen picture of him when dressed up as a bird for a stag do. Actually makes quiet a good looking bird!


----------



## liam0810

Yep she was well out of my league! She had amazing hair though.

I do make a pretty girl, I'd bang me! And I know you two would as well


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> My mate had a theory that birds get nice calves from walking in high heels all the time, so he started saying he was going to get some to walk round the house. Got the p1ss ripped out of him big time. Not sure if he actually bought some or not.


This is true, nothing gives you calf doms like wearing heels. The day after, calves are always in bits, better than any calf work out I reckon! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> This is true, nothing gives you calf doms like wearing heels. The day after, calves are always in bits, better than any calf work out I reckon! :thumbup1:


Ok ok, sold! Which ones should I get?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PATENT-OR-GLITTER-STILETTO-HIGH-HEEL-PLATFORM-SHOES-THE-HIGHEST-HEEL-SIZES-3-11-/251187657781

So many colours!

Sorry for cluttering your journo Mark. Feel free to delete any of these.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Ok ok, sold! Which ones should I get?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PATENT-OR-GLITTER-STILETTO-HIGH-HEEL-PLATFORM-SHOES-THE-HIGHEST-HEEL-SIZES-3-11-/251187657781
> 
> So many colours!
> 
> Sorry for cluttering your journo Mark. Feel free to delete any of these.


It's cool I feel popular ha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sat on the sofa snoozing my alarm, have a parcel to pick up from PO will walk there instead of treadmill, probs be a bit late for work as I'm fannying bout and it's a good few miles away


----------



## marknorthumbria

Has anyone got this snap chat balls? Quite funny actually


----------



## Tom90

marknorthumbria said:


> Has anyone got this snap chat balls? Quite funny actually


Been on it for a few months now, it brings out the inner filth in girls, love it


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> Has anyone got this snap chat balls? Quite funny actually


What is it? Like Whatsapp but just pictures?


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Has anyone got this snap chat balls? Quite funny actually


On it now! :thumbup1:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> What is it? Like Whatsapp but just pictures?


You send pictures with a comment but the picture deletes itself after x seconds ha


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> You send pictures with a comment but the picture deletes itself after x seconds ha


Ah yes, I heard about this last week.

You know you can get an app to capture image for you apparently. Outrage about it.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Ah yes, I heard about this last week.
> 
> You know you can get an app to capture image for you apparently. Outrage about it.


You don't need an app...simple print screen on the iPhone is the top button and the bottom button together


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> You don't need an app...simple print screen on the iPhone is the top button and the bottom button together


you know it alerts the sender you have done that 

not good if u want to capture a sneaky pic lol

think you can get an app that saves them for you without letting anyone know.


----------



## Tom90

marknorthumbria said:


> You don't need an app...simple print screen on the iPhone is the top button and the bottom button together


They know you've taken a screengrab if you've done it that way, just a word of warning :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Sambuca said:


> you know it alerts the sender you have done that
> 
> not good if u want to capture a sneaky pic lol
> 
> think you can get an app that saves them for you without letting anyone know.


Yes this is what I was talking about!

Sneaky capturing caused outrage! LOL.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Haha, I'm alreet like, nobody's sent me any boobs yet anyway lol


----------



## Robbie789

marknorthumbria said:


> Now I've seen everything
> 
> some Jeff seid bum boy is actually disagreeing with phil learney on here lol


Do you have a link?


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha, I'm alreet like, nobody's sent me any boobs yet anyway lol


Awww poor Mark, want me to send you picture of my moobs?


----------



## liam0810

Tom90 said:


> Been on it for a few months now, it brings out the inner filth in girls, love it


Does it? I need to get that then!


----------



## Pictor

liam0810 said:


> Does it? I need to get that then!


I'd of thought you'd of been one of the first to know about something like that


----------



## liam0810

Big Ste said:


> I'd of thought you'd of been one of the first to know about something like that


I've heard of it and had a few ask me to get it but i couldnt be ar$ed but that might change now!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Just trained legs, absolutely shagged,

Skiploaded again Sunday, started at 4am cos I couldn't sleep, then went back to bed full of cereal slept brilliantly, got up and ate pancakes non stop till 6pm, hour or two of continuous water then knocked up the worlds biggest burger, 1lb of chicken

Posted this the other day "so you think you want to use steroids" in a nut shell

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=245073


----------



## marknorthumbria

Nip killing, god damn pubertal gynemastica is a BALLache to control, trying to balance hormones yourself, Defo gona make my holiday to poland next year and get the fecks chainsawed out


----------



## marknorthumbria

The myth of Receptor Downgrade - explained well

There is much talk on the net about steroids some people know what they are talking about, and some well are just reinforcing myths. One thing I hear about all the time is the topic of androgen receptors or (ARs). It seems many people still believe that over the course of a cycle ARs downgrade this just isnt the case. People argue the downgrade point because of the fact there comes a time growth slows or stops though the dose of testosterone hasn't changed.

It also stems from the fact that we know other receptors of the body do downgrade. Take ephedrine for example, it binds to beta-receptors, over a period of time the number of receptors on a target cell begins to decrease. This is due to a decrease in the half-life of receptor proteins without a decrease in the rate that the cell is making new receptors which leads to a decrease in the potency of a given dose.

The above happens with many substances and receptors but androgen receptors are very different. Many studies that are coming out these days show in the presence of high concentrations of testosterone receptors up regulate to consume the higher amounts of testosterone in the body. When you stop growing it is not because of down regulation and here is why.

Most everyone knows a little about how steroids work increased protein synthesis right? Well there is much more to it than that. They also increase the activity of satellite cells, gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - and igf-1, also increase new myofiber formation.

In one study I read a 500mg injection of testosterone per week increased gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - levels by 18% and IGF-1 levels by 15% that shows a powerful effect! Activation of satellite cells by testosterone requires IGF-1 and as a loop effect aromatized test that turns to estrogen again increases IGF-1 so each plays off the other with the end result being increased satellite cell production. This leads to a greater capacity for protein synthesis by increasing fusion of satellite cells to existing fibers.

Proliferation of satellite cells is needed in order to meet the needs of thousands of muscle cells all potentially requiring additional nuclei. Differentiation is necessary in order for the new nucleus to behave as a nucleus of muscle origin. The number of myonuclei directly determines the capacity of a muscle cell to manufacture proteins, including androgen receptors.

So you see the increased test levels actually increase satellite cells which in turn down the road increase receptors. It also seems the higher the dose the more the activity of satellite cells increase. That doesn't mean jump right in to 2-3g doses of test you have to build up receptors over time. All jumping up to a huge amount of test will do is give you an estrogen level of a tranny queen who happens to have muscle lol.

Here are a few quotes to support my claims

Endocrinology (1990) 126 1165. In fibroblasts cultured from human genital skin which contained very low amounts of 5-alpha reductase, 2 nanomolar tritium-labeled testosterone [which is sufficient to saturate ARs] produced a 34% increase in androgen receptors as measured by specific AR binding, the best assay method known, and 20 nanomolar tritium-labeled testosterone produced an increase of 64% in number of ARs.

J Steroid Biochemistry and Molecular Biology (1990) 37 553. In cultured adipocytes, methyltrienolone and testosterone demonstrated marked up regulation of AR content upon administration of androgen. 10 nanomolar methyltrienolone increased AR content (as measured by binding to radiolabeled androgen) by more than five times, relative to zero androgen.

J Steroid Biochemistry and Molecular Biology (1993) 45 333. In cultured smooth muscle cells from the penis of the rat, mRNA production was found to be up regulated by high dose testosterone (100 nanomolar) or dihydrotestosterone. When 5-alpha reducatase was inhibited by finasteride, thus blocking metabolism to dihydrotestosterone, AR mRNA production was down regulated in response to testosterone. Blockage of the aromatization pathway to estrogen by fadrozole eliminated this downregulation effect. Estradiol itself was found to down regulate AR mRNA production in these cells.

Endocrinol Japan (1992) 39 235. One nanomolar dihydrotestosterone was demonstrated to increase AR protein by over 100% within 24 hours, relative to zero androgen level. The half life of the AR was demonstrated to increase from 3.3 h to 7.5 h as a result of the androgen administration.

Endocrinology (1996) 137 1385. 100 nanomolar testosterone was found to increase AR levels in vitro in muscle satellite cells, myotubes, and muscle-derived fibroblasts.

The main reason growth stops when the dose remains the same is the body doesn't like change, it will fight you every step of the way. When you increase the amount of anabolic hormones, catabolic hormones will rise as well. When the concentration of catabolic hormones is high enough growth is off set or even stops. When that happens you can do one of two things. Stop taking gear so the body can return to normal or increase the amount of test to once more be in an anabolic state. The increase in receptors is the reason you can use more and more test every cycle, and the funny thing is these receptors once built will hang around for a very long time even years ever increasing your ability to build muscle .


----------



## Guest

Good read that Mark.


----------



## Sweat

Yeah, interesting read that!

I used Osterine last time to try clear receptors after been on for a long time. Seemed to help but maybe not.


----------



## erszostka

Mark could you describe your diet. How often do you skip loading? You do in a certain time window or a certain amount of carbs?


----------



## bail

Very good read mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

erszostka said:


> Mark could you describe your diet. How often do you skip loading? You do in a certain time window or a certain amount of carbs?


My diet is in OP, im skip loading every week again now my body loves it asking as I'm lean i don't worry to much about full depletion just do a full body ex day before

Just get up and skip Till I'm done, 5pm last time


----------



## erszostka

Do You ever Counted on how many calories (P, C, F) you have eaten during the skip loading - just out of curiosity?

Are U still cutting? Did U ever try bulking with skip loading.. (sorry for my english)


----------



## Sweat

Evening,

Any training today Pimp?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Hi guys, went to Blackpool Friday with my mates, got absolutely destroyed, was hoofing NOS balloons outside a gay bar at 4am, came back with a throat infection so I've had the week of the gym, few days of comfort food but other than that protein shakes and pro/fat meals

Due to the miracles of gear I'm more shredded now without muscle loss ha, so time for some carb ups and a pic on the wkend


----------



## marknorthumbria

erszostka said:


> Do You ever Counted on how many calories (P, C, F) you have eaten during the skip loading - just out of curiosity?
> 
> Are U still cutting? Did U ever try bulking with skip loading.. (sorry for my english)


I take in no protein, little fats and 1000-2000g carbs depends how lean I am mate


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> Hi guys, went to Blackpool Friday with my mates, got absolutely destroyed, was hoofing NOS balloons outside a gay bar at 4am, came back with a throat infection so I've had the week of the gym, few days of comfort food but other than that protein shakes and pro/fat meals
> 
> Due to the miracles of gear I'm more shredded now without muscle loss ha, so time for some carb ups and a pic on the wkend


haha win win ^_^


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sambuca said:


> haha win win ^_^


It's hard being in a non cheating relationship when the sluts of Blackpool come up to you and say 'I'm awesome at blowjobs, I deep throat it all'

Fml


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> It's hard being in a non cheating relationship when the sluts of Blackpool come up to you and say 'I'm awesome at blowjobs, I deep throat it all'
> 
> Fml


ye lol. take it that was outside the gay bar? :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sambuca said:


> ye lol. take it that was outside the gay bar? :lol:


Nah this was in walkabout - round the corner from the gay bars haha


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> Nah this was in walkabout - round the corner from the gay bars haha


haha love walkabout where all the schlaaaags go.

I can just imagine the classy blackpool birds now ^_^


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sambuca said:


> haha love walkabout where all the schlaaaags go.
> 
> I can just imagine the classy blackpool birds now ^_^


I had a stripper, in one of the manky strip bars beg me to I quote 'let her come back to my hotel so she could sit on my face'


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> I had a stripper, in one of the manky strip bars beg me to I quote 'let her come back to my hotel so she could sit on my face'


should of called @liam0810 for some back upppppppp

what is the quality of strippers up there like :lol: did she need two up?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sambuca said:


> should of called @liam0810 for some back upppppppp
> 
> what is the quality of strippers up there like :lol: did she need two up?


Solid 6/10 lol, deep throat girl was a solid 8 though


----------



## Sambuca

marknorthumbria said:


> Solid 6/10 lol, deep throat girl was a solid 8 though


different post codes and all that


----------



## Keeks

Back in the land of the living?! Hope ya feeling better anyway. :thumbup1:

And as for Blackpool, seriously classy place! :lol:


----------



## erszostka

marknorthumbria said:


> I take in no protein, little fats and 1000-2000g carbs depends how lean I am mate


Thanks mate. Are U still cutting ? Or bulking? Im on a keto diet and finish cut. I want to continue keto with bulking with some carb post workout and carbloading one time a week. Whatvdo U think?


----------



## marknorthumbria

erszostka said:


> Thanks mate. Are U still cutting ? Or bulking? Im on a keto diet and finish cut. Ibwant to continue bulking with keto withbsome carb post workout and carbloading one time a week. Whatvdo U think?


Couldn't comment never used keto or carb back loading mate


----------



## erszostka

Carbloading i mean skiploading, sorry


----------



## Dazarms

erszostka said:


> Carbloading i mean skiploading, sorry


Skiploading works

As for keto I wouldnt recomend if your aim is to bulk and add quality muscle.


----------



## erszostka

I want to try pro/fat/veg meals before workout and post workout meals with carbs around 150g. Days off 50g of carbs


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> should of called @liam0810 for some back upppppppp
> 
> what is the quality of strippers up there like :lol: did she need two up?


Yeah I'm always here for back up. I'm at the moment in the design stages of a light with the shape of me on it, a bit like they have for batman for when he's in trouble. So when I get it sorted you can all have one and when you need me to help out just shine it into the sky and I'll be there. Unless they're above a size 10 then you can sling it


----------



## marknorthumbria

mmcarlos said:


> HELLO? there are a lof off time thay I do bodybuilding, but the last year I lost 15 kg because I had one injury in my arm. And I wont gain weight, can you said What can I do?
> 
> Thank you!!


make your post in the "gaining weight section" on this forum

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/

make a post in the injury section

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/injury-forum/

by seperating out your queries you will get a better response in the right sections. be more verbose than what you have just posted to me aswell, or youl get the p1ss taken


----------



## Sambuca

hahaha


----------



## marknorthumbria

ye go hire a hooker, while giving her 3 in the pink and 1 in the stink; eat a macdonalds with the other hand


----------



## bail

What brand of Eaa do you use mate??


----------



## marknorthumbria

bail said:


> What brand of Eaa do you use mate??


PL when they get around to stocking it haha

On a side now, finished my mrs, is AWKWARD times in the house at the moment , take her home Tuesday night. Better now rather than 5 years and it costs me 50 grand and half a house lol


----------



## Keeks

Ahh sorry to hear that, hope ya ok. I know its sh1tty, but like you said, sometimes better to get out when its easier.


----------



## Bull Terrier

I agree with Keeks above. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and do what has to be done to avoid misery.


----------



## marknorthumbria

ex has moved out yesterday,wierd in the house but gym motivation is sky, apetite is huge and only for the cleanest foods, low carb munching fat back off i've accumulated from a stressful past month,but fortunately along with some extra muscle :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Ahh sorry to hear that, hope ya ok. I know its sh1tty, but like you said, sometimes better to get out when its easier.





Bull Terrier said:


> I agree with Keeks above. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and do what has to be done to avoid misery.


 :thumbup1: :rockon: signs pointing towards correct decision


----------



## marknorthumbria

Morning are impossible to go run anymore knees can't hack it. Too cold.

Time for a spinning bike in the living room now there is no one to tell me off haha


----------



## Dagman72

Nice thing about living on your home, can do whatever you want.


----------



## marknorthumbria

ran out of rice so need to pop to the shops but todays food is

60g isolate, 70g cashews

300g chicken, 2 avacados 100g spinach

300g chicken, 100g brown rice, 100g spinach

all the workout shakes, then a full bodyworkout starting with 10 mins cardio

post workout shake

1hr pwo 300g chicken 300g white jasmine rice 100g broccoli

and tonight mid week cheat as i've earned it

ONE TUB OF BEN AND JERRIES ALLOVER MY FACE

60g isolate 70g nuts 10g glutamine pre bed


----------



## marknorthumbria

marknorthumbria said:


> View attachment 140211
> 
> 
> View attachment 140212


weight in these pics is 15stone 8lbs, i think around 10.5% bf if i had a conservative estimate


----------



## Huntingground

Hey Mark, now you are free and single, get yourself down to London, plentiful ladies, great gyms and loads of $$$$.

Looking great in pics, when is the show etc? Who is coach? JP?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Huntingground said:


> Hey Mark, now you are free and single, get yourself down to London, plentiful ladies, great gyms and loads of $$$$.
> 
> Looking great in pics, when is the show etc? Who is coach? JP?


thanks mate

Haha, I need more years experience to contract yet mate, i could probably blag any interview, but i wouldnt feel comfortable without assistance.

I have no coach now mate, I sucked up his info and like to do stuff my own way..got what i wanted out of it.

i am thinking a june show next year, some time to party over next few months first


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> thanks mate
> 
> Haha, I need more years experience to contract yet mate, i could probably blag any interview, but i wouldnt feel comfortable without assistance.
> 
> I have no coach now mate, I sucked up his info and like to do stuff my own way..got what i wanted out of it.
> 
> i am thinking a june show next year, some time to party over next few months first


get filling your boots r kid, try and contract aids in about April and it'll help you drop the weight you need for your show


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> PL when they get around to stocking it haha
> 
> On a side now, finished my mrs, is AWKWARD times in the house at the moment , take her home Tuesday night. Better now rather than 5 years and it costs me 50 grand and half a house lol


Sorry to hear this Mark, as you know I was in a similar position 8 weeks back.

My advice is just be sure its what you want because a few trust issues I still pine for the ex regardless.

Def think been on your own for a while will help. Its helping me.

Albeit Liams suggestion could be tempting haha.


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sorry to hear this Mark, as you know I was in a similar position 8 weeks back.
> 
> My advice is just be sure its what you want because a few trust issues I still pine for the ex regardless.
> 
> Def think been on your own for a while will help. Its helping me.
> 
> Albeit Liams suggestion could be tempting haha.


100% agree with being on your own will help. I think you need some time on your own to decide what you want. Its gonna be hard the first few weeks especially as she will be hounding you, but stay strong


----------



## marknorthumbria

its what i want boys, im only 24. she wanted kids and marriage as soon as possible

ive got some pounding left in me yet lol


----------



## Bull Terrier

I didn't realise you're such a young guy. 24 is kind of young though for kids and marriage, although you can't really put a number on this kind of stuff.

I'm alot older than you and I'm not sure I'm ready yet..


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bull Terrier said:


> I didn't realise you're such a young guy. 24 is kind of young though for kids and marriage, although you can't really put a number on this kind of stuff.
> 
> I'm alot older than you and I'm not sure I'm ready yet..


yeah people put me down to 28/29 cos of the body, i'vegot a bit of baby face - i have looked EXACTLY the same since i was 14 haha, just more tanned now

i will be ready 27-30 i think


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> ex has moved out yesterday,wierd in the house but gym motivation is sky, apetite is huge and only for the cleanest foods, low carb munching fat back off i've accumulated from a stressful past month,but fortunately along with some extra muscle :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 140211
> 
> 
> View attachment 140212


Back is looking good mate, solid!

Cut the bottom off all your trackies or wear shorts... arnie style motivation to beast the legs!


----------



## Hotdog147

marknorthumbria said:


> yeah people put me down to 28/29 cos of the body, i'vegot a bit of baby face - i have looked EXACTLY the same since i was 14 haha, just more tanned now
> 
> *i will be ready 27-30 i think*


That's what I said!

Still no ring or a kid in sight :lol:

Stay strong mate :thumbup1:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Back is looking good mate, solid!
> 
> Cut the bottom off all your trackies or wear shorts... arnie style motivation to beast the legs!


my quads and hams are pretty large now, glute ham raises have swamped, it was just a quick pic, ill take legs pic after the session end of the week

Lets not talk about calfs haha


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> my quads and hams are pretty large now, glute ham raises have swamped, it was just a quick pic, ill take legs pic after the session end of the week
> 
> Lets not talk about calfs haha


If thighs not larger than waist i'll be disappointed Mark!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> If thighs not larger than waist i'll be disappointed Mark!


my waist is 32" so defonately mate haha, i keep splitting work trousers up the gooch haha


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> my waist is 32" so defonately mate haha, i keep splitting work trousers up the gooch haha


Haha, so many times i've done this too.

We'll have to have a UKM league going on who splits most work trousers...

@liam0810 is in the lead at the moment I reckon, proper ghetto ass...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Haha, so many times i've done this too.
> 
> We'll have to have a UKM league going on who splits most work trousers...
> 
> @liam0810 is in the lead at the moment I reckon, proper ghetto ass...


3 pairs this year and 2 shirts! i've got a proper badonkadonk coming back


----------



## sxbarnes

I'm still wearing my 38in waist work trousers from when I was fat, so no splits on me! Only problem is the keep falling down when you least expect it. Chris Hoy has to wear oversized trousers too so if its good enough for him! 

Another vote for your back Mark. Looking pretty good:thumb: Have you got your back workout on here??


----------



## marknorthumbria

sxbarnes said:


> I'm still wearing my 38in waist work trousers from when I was fat, so no splits on me! Only problem is the keep falling down when you least expect it. Chris Hoy has to wear oversized trousers too so if its good enough for him!
> 
> Another vote for your back Mark. Looking pretty good:thumb: Have you got your back workout on here??


There will be back workouts in here mate but I'll write up back tips tmora,

I'm off work to catch up on stuff. Back used to be my weakest, I had an overpowering chest that imbalances my back and shoulders..sorted it out like


----------



## fil0101

Looking good in pics Mark, do you use slin if so do you use pre or post?


----------



## marknorthumbria

fil0101 said:


> Looking good in pics Mark, do you use slin if so do you use pre or post?


I don't use insulin mate but I've read up on it and it's best pre workout, with gh post workout


----------



## marknorthumbria

@sxbarnes

My back tips -

Always use straps on every exercise , don't think about activitig your forearms or biceps

On every movement I always make a second pinch of my shoulder blades at every full pull stretch for that extra bit

In rows I row then bring upwards in the last 90% this activates more

Use dead stop movements. Like dead stop bent over row

Dont go for max deadlift every week do speed deadlifts and snatch grip deadlifts, snatch grip is all u should be doing it is mental

Always finish up with a 1 minute lat hang, it's hard but worth it

Always hit foam roller

Max weight isn't always what i think about with back, form is more important and knowing that I'm using my back more than arms

I Hit biceps on the same day, just two exercises. But use fatgripz for both, this makes up for the forearm activation


----------



## marknorthumbria

Half way through my 4 mile power walk fasted, well I've sipped 10g BCAA's !

Food when home instantly


----------



## JR8908

marknorthumbria said:


> @sxbarnes
> 
> My back tips -
> 
> Always use straps on every exercise , don't think about activitig your forearms or biceps
> 
> On every movement I always make a second pinch of my shoulder blades at every full pull stretch for that extra bit
> 
> In rows I row then bring upwards in the last 90% this activates more
> 
> Use dead stop movements. Like dead stop bent over row
> 
> Dont go for max deadlift every week do speed deadlifts and snatch grip deadlifts, snatch grip is all u should be doing it is mental
> 
> Always finish up with a 1 minute lat hang, it's hard but worth it
> 
> Always hit foam roller
> 
> Max weight isn't always what i think about with back, form is more important and knowing that I'm using my back more than arms
> 
> I Hit biceps on the same day, just two exercises. But use fatgripz for both, this makes up for the forearm activation


Nice post

To add to that I always try and imagine pulling back with the elbows to take the arms out the equation.

Do you do the lat hangs jus to stretch off the lats?

Ps, I like this journal, taken a few ideas out of here for myself


----------



## marknorthumbria

JR8908 said:


> Nice post
> 
> To add to that I always try and imagine pulling back with the elbows to take the arms out the equation.
> 
> Do you do the lat hangs jus to stretch off the lats?
> 
> Ps, I like this journal, taken a few ideas out of here for myself


Yep use straps to lat hang at a wide grip, no bother mate that's the idea


----------



## fil0101

marknorthumbria said:


> I don't use insulin mate but I've read up on it and it's best pre workout, with gh post workout


Thats interesting not seen that before(gh post) what is that protocol then mate, thanks


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> @sxbarnes
> 
> My back tips -
> 
> Always use straps on every exercise , don't think about activitig your forearms or biceps
> 
> On every movement I always make a second pinch of my shoulder blades at every full pull stretch for that extra bit
> 
> In rows I row then bring upwards in the last 90% this activates more
> 
> Use dead stop movements. Like dead stop bent over row
> 
> Dont go for max deadlift every week do speed deadlifts and snatch grip deadlifts, snatch grip is all u should be doing it is mental
> 
> Always finish up with a 1 minute lat hang, it's hard but worth it
> 
> Always hit foam roller
> 
> Max weight isn't always what i think about with back, form is more important and knowing that I'm using my back more than arms
> 
> I Hit biceps on the same day, just two exercises. But use fatgripz for both, this makes up for the forearm activation


Much appreciated mate. Cheers


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> Half way through my 4 mile power walk fasted, well I've sipped 10g BCAA's !
> 
> Food when home instantly


What time this taking you? Wanting to know if I a slow poke on my fasted walking!


----------



## Ukmeathead

marknorthumbria said:


> Half way through my 4 mile power walk fasted, well I've sipped 10g BCAA's !
> 
> Food when home instantly


What time you usually have your first meal of the day?


----------



## simonthepieman

marknorthumbria said:


> @sxbarnes
> 
> My back tips -
> 
> Always use straps on every exercise , don't think about activitig your forearms or biceps
> 
> On every movement I always make a second pinch of my shoulder blades at every full pull stretch for that extra bit
> 
> In rows I row then bring upwards in the last 90% this activates more
> 
> Use dead stop movements. Like dead stop bent over row
> 
> Dont go for max deadlift every week do speed deadlifts and snatch grip deadlifts, snatch grip is all u should be doing it is mental
> 
> Always finish up with a 1 minute lat hang, it's hard but worth it
> 
> Always hit foam roller
> 
> Max weight isn't always what i think about with back, form is more important and knowing that I'm using my back more than arms
> 
> I Hit biceps on the same day, just two exercises. But use fatgripz for both, this makes up for the forearm activation


straps make a massive difference. It puts about 20KG on my bent over rows too.

Personally I have found that losing form and increasing weight helps the back grow. At the top of the movement it's more back and less bicep (for rows anyway) so the momentum gets you into a position of higher activation.

Great help mate. Much appreciated


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> What time this taking you? Wanting to know if I a slow poke on my fasted walking!


Not long mate don't time it is just a walk to the post office collection depot mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

Ukmeathead said:


> What time you usually have your first meal of the day?


After cardio if it's there, so about an hour after gettin up, however if I am off work I do low intensity stuff and fast for the first 3-4hours to just speed up fat burning doesn't touch muscle


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> Not long mate don't time it is just a walk to the post office collection depot mate


Not acceptable information, I want minutes, seconds, miliseconds, min, max and avg HR, exact distance, VO2 max and exact amount of lactic acid you build up.


----------



## marknorthumbria

I hate my iPhone camera, the front one is less than a mega pixel, but I've dropped a few pounds from last weeks back shot, and it's all come out, there's no fat any where but lower back (which I forgot to tense lol) no good at this posing malarkey

Update my routine and food after dinner


----------



## marknorthumbria

Food today will of been

60g whey 35g coconut oil

300g steak, 100g spinach

300g chicken , whole meal rice, full Tilda whole meal pack, 100g broccoli

60g whey, 70g cashews (I am sick to death of these I need nut butter)

During the workout was 100g malto pwo was 60g whey 50g vitargo 5g chewable vit c

300g chicken 200g white jasmine rice, 100g broccoli

60g whey 10g glutamate pre bed

Trained pull

snatch Grip dead lifts warm ups

Speed deadlifts

Few sets bicep preacher deadstop

deadstop bent over row

Row machine

Lat pulldown

Hammer curls

All 2 exercises each 8-12 rep range with arms I go to burn out so 20reps


----------



## liam0810

You need to get these for your nuts. I think they may be laced with crack


----------



## marknorthumbria

My pwo meal doesn't look as nice ha


----------



## marknorthumbria

seen strong fat loss again last few days, legs tonight so im gona throw extra carbs in,

food has been the same all week as above!

leg routine tonight be nasty i am feeling a pre workout!


----------



## marknorthumbria

legs last night was

front squats,

leg press

toe press

standing calf raise

lying ham raise

GHR

bent back calf raise

ham + quad stretches

eaten so clean all week, and dropped fat amounts in each meal by half so im very tired, but its all to be in a nice defecit for some good food this weekend, fat is still coming off,

woke up this morning and did 4 mile fast walk, and hitting a push session 5 ish, laters!


----------



## andymc88

Alreet mate do you just eat with set macros or not? I love the pro/fat meals then pro/carb meals but dont no what macros to go off, mint traps in the last pic like lats luk thick as well


----------



## marknorthumbria

andymc88 said:


> Alreet mate do you just eat with set macros or not? I love the pro/fat meals then pro/carb meals but dont no what macros to go off, mint traps in the last pic like lats luk thick as well


Thanks mate, I eat with set macros but recently I've been halving fat sources in some meals to drop fat faster, for example today 35g nuts instead of 70g , carbs always stay high and around the workout

I have macro amounts in the first post mate

Jst at gym smashing legs, will update if I survive


----------



## J4MES

Mark as your quiet experienced I just wanted to ask a quick question!

Do you think all the pros stay on cycle? (Ie Jeff seid)

He maintains that shredded look 365 or do you think they run long cycles say 6 months?


----------



## marknorthumbria

M82000 said:


> Mark as your quiet experienced I just wanted to ask a quick question!
> 
> Do you think all the pros stay on cycle? (Ie Jeff seid)
> 
> He maintains that shredded look 365 or do you think they run long cycles say 6 months?


Well this is a complete guess and only my opinion as I tend to ignore people like him lol

No I think he hasn't done that much gear, he's a Mincy pathetic fa g boy.

an epic coach , bit of gear and some genetics , his gains are achievable


----------



## Bull Terrier

Have you ever experimented with mgf (either straight mgf or else peg)?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bull Terrier said:


> Have you ever experimented with mgf (either straight mgf or else peg)?


no mate, tend to leave the research chemicals alone apart from ipam and modgrf , IGF1 is where it's at if you can get the good stuff :whistling: and have thousands spare lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

My update

I have been drinking once a week but I am in perfect diet (apart from hangover day) and progress is happening just as fast lol










I am estimating around 9% now and I have a new spin bike










Loving life right now


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sat on my sofa still loving life

200g oats 3 eggs 60g whey

Ate this morning

Gonna have a 300g steak and 100g spinach then train legs later on

Enjoy peeps


----------



## Guest

What time did you kick her out this morning Mark lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Had a pre workout when I got there then chilled in reception for 20,

Legs was

Front squats upto 130kg x4

Toe press x2

Ham curl x2

Bent over calf raise x2

GHRx2

Leg press 12 plates x12 x2

Calf raises with light weight but 3 second pause

5 minutes of quad ham and calf stretching

Pretty goosed now never have energy to eat after legs, I need a polish maid


----------



## marknorthumbria

6x20 second sprints done,

Just trying to iron a shirt so I get to work not looking like a tramp haha

Failure


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> 6x20 second sprints done,
> 
> Just trying to iron a shirt so I get to work not looking like a tramp haha
> 
> Failure


Jeez your an early starter !! dedication


----------



## marknorthumbria

tikkajohn said:


> Jeez your an early starter !! dedication


It's the only way to fit my whole day in bud


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> It's the only way to fit my whole day in bud


Im up since 6 studying for exams  how do you like the early morning gym sessions? I don't usually do them but had one last week and found I was a little slower to get going than normal.

How much sleep do you get I'm getting about 5-6hrs for the past few weeks


----------



## marknorthumbria

tikkajohn said:


> Im up since 6 studying for exams  how do you like the early morning gym sessions? I don't usually do them but had one last week and found I was a little slower to get going than normal.
> 
> How much sleep do you get I'm getting about 5-6hrs for the past few weeks


i dont gym in the morning its just cardio mate its easy, i have both a treadmill and a spinning bike now but the spinning bike is currently my pick of the morning.

I get anything from 5 hours to 9 hours mate try catch up if i've had one towards the lower end


----------



## marknorthumbria

OK so i have a new goal guys

Splits by new years, I want to be able to smash a full split straight 4rse to the grass.

Practice starts tonight ha!

I hope i dont hurt a bollock


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> OK so i have a new goal guys
> 
> Splits by new years, I want to be able to smash a full split straight 4rse to the grass.
> 
> Practice starts tonight ha!
> 
> I hope i dont hurt a bollock


Nice I'm trying to get these as well I can do the front splits but the side splits are another story!!

I do stretching after squats, I also find foam roling helps as well


----------



## marknorthumbria

tikkajohn said:


> Nice I'm trying to get these as well I can do the front splits but the side splits are another story!!
> 
> I do stretching after squats, I also find foam roling helps as well


I do DC style stretching mate, i've cried before from some of the stretches haha


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> I do DC style stretching mate, i've cried before from some of the stretches haha


Jeez never heard of it I just do the old fashioned type go as far a pain allows 

any links to it?

is it a faster way to get the splits might give it a go


----------



## marknorthumbria

tikkajohn said:


> Jeez never heard of it I just do the old fashioned type go as far a pain allows
> 
> any links to it?
> 
> is it a faster way to get the splits might give it a go


no its nothing to do with the splits mate.. its a style of training by some american PHD bodybuilders...

stretches as part of the workout, 1min dip stretch etc


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> OK so i have a new goal guys
> 
> Splits by new years, I want to be able to smash a full split straight 4rse to the grass.
> 
> Practice starts tonight ha!
> 
> I hope i dont hurt a bollock


Sounds painful! I struggle to pull up my socks. How does it help with BBing? Legs must take a pounding??


----------



## marknorthumbria

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds painful! I struggle to pull up my socks. How does it help with BBing? Legs must take a pounding??


I want to be able to do it for two reasons mate

1. Individual routine when I come to compete bodybuilding itl look the bee's knee's

2. To impress/pull birds ****ed up


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> I want to be able to do it for two reasons mate
> 
> 1. Individual routine when I come to compete bodybuilding itl look the bee's knee's
> 
> 2. To impress/pull birds ****ed up


 Haha, I should have guessed! :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789

How do you even train to do splits?? lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

robdobbie said:


> How do you even train to do splits?? lol


just different stretches mate every night, i googled them lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Recommend the above lass, she makes her own stringer vests, very well fitted when made at home with care


----------



## bail

marknorthumbria said:


> Recommend the above lass, she makes her own stringer vests, very well fitted when made at home with care


How much £? I need a loada of them


----------



## marknorthumbria

Follow that on twitter mate she has a email address contact on there, priced good I imagine as it's homemade !


----------



## bail

marknorthumbria said:


> Follow that on twitter mate she has a email address contact on there, priced good I imagine as it's homemade !


Will do mate cheers


----------



## marknorthumbria

What a knob head I am, walked into a sign post at work moving between offices, had to go a n e to get glued up

Proper chinned it with some force got a Harry potter scar now haha


----------



## small for now

marknorthumbria said:


> What a knob head I am, walked into a sign post at work moving between offices, had to go a n e to get glued up
> 
> Proper chinned it with some force got a Harry potter scar now haha


This just came up on my Facebook feed, laughed hard then came in here and laughed again.. sorry lol


----------



## Keeks

small for now said:


> This just came up on my Facebook feed, laughed hard then came in here and laughed again.. sorry lol


 :lol: X 2 But always good to know there's other clumsy ar4es out and about. :lol:


----------



## small for now

Keeks said:


> :lol: X 2 But always good to know there's other clumsy ar4es out and about. :lol:


I dont even know mark lol, came up 'blah blah liked this'.. I laughed and checked up in here as I like his journal, only to see the same picture.


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> What a knob head I am, walked into a sign post at work moving between offices, had to go a n e to get glued up
> 
> Proper chinned it with some force got a Harry potter scar now haha


Still whatever. You know what it takes to get back. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keenam

marknorthumbria said:


> What a knob head I am, walked into a sign post at work moving between offices, had to go a n e to get glued up
> 
> Proper chinned it with some force got a Harry potter scar now haha


Doesn't look like a gentle knock! I would laugh more but I almost knocked myself out in the gym last week when I turned and face planted an Olympic bar! Smashed me straight I the upper jaw and temple! Would have looked a proper fool if I had knocked myself out!


----------



## sxbarnes

Just to make you feel better. Another Geordie doing the same....


----------



## marknorthumbria

Can train heavy as I don't want to make my forehead open up with straining too hard but been going doing all round high rep sessions I love them, never feel so pumped

On a plus note, using the head scar as a talking point for birds and it goes down well, I was even quick for a comeback when a bird at work called me Harry potter, 'wanna see me wand?'


----------



## RACK

marknorthumbria said:


> Can train heavy as I don't want to make my forehead open up with straining too hard but been going doing all round high rep sessions I love them, never feel so pumped
> 
> On a plus note, using the head scar as a talking point for birds and it goes down well, I was even quick for a comeback when a bird at work called me Harry potter,* 'wanna see me wand?*'


Genius!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> Can train heavy as I don't want to make my forehead open up with straining too hard but been going doing all round high rep sessions I love them, never feel so pumped
> 
> On a plus note, using the head scar as a talking point for birds and it goes down well, I was even quick for a comeback when a bird at work called me Harry potter, 'wanna see me wand?'


Good to see someone making a positive out of a negative! Good attitude:thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see someone making a positive out of a negative! Good attitude:thumb:


mate i gave my number to a nurse on the registration desk in A+E i went to get glued up, i wrote it down on a "abusive partners panflet" safe to say she didnt txt me hahaha


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> mate i gave my number to a nurse on the registration desk in A+E i went to get glued up, i wrote it down on a "abusive partners panflet" safe to say she didnt txt me hahaha


I told you mate that could back fire! I was banging a nurse a few years ago, binned her off and didn't see her till I was in hospital last year with meningitis as she was a nurse looking after me. Next thing they told me they had ran out of my meds and had to wait till the next day for them. She tried to kill me!


----------



## RACK

Last nurse I went out with broke my nose!! Stay away from Nurses mate haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

RACK said:


> Last nurse I went out with broke my nose!! Stay away from Nurses mate haha


Edited For a good reason haha


----------



## RACK

Get a gumsheild!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

RACK said:


> Get a gumsheild!!


i meeting this half irish half spanish mate, pure beautiful

doesnt smoke

doesnt drink

doesnt swear

doesnt even own makeup

trains - very strong legs

loves steak, very caring


----------



## marknorthumbria

Haven't trained all week till today as I didn't want to pop the glue out me heed wound but it's started to clean up now, keepin steri strips on as I'm a useless cu nt and could rip it open with a fart knowing my luck

First day back In had to be legs slow steady progress same as everywhere

Front squats

Leg press

Toe press

Calf raise

Ham curl

GHR

widow maker squat high rep managed about 25 then shi t my pants

I finished with 10 minutes of quad and ham stretching really pulling the fascia










Still miles behind top half but can't whor e my biceps forever


----------



## bail

marknorthumbria said:


> Haven't trained all week till today as I didn't want to pop the glue out me heed wound but it's started to clean up now, keepin steri strips on as I'm a useless cu nt and could rip it open with a fart knowing my luck
> 
> First day back In had to be legs slow steady progress same as everywhere
> 
> Front squats
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Toe press
> 
> Calf raise
> 
> Ham curl
> 
> GHR
> 
> widow maker squat high rep managed about 25 then shi t my pants
> 
> I finished with 10 minutes of quad and ham stretching really pulling the fascia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still miles behind top half but can't whor e my biceps forever


Legs are def comming along mate


----------



## Guest

I knew you had to have one shortfall Mark  haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Iv always said m legs are behind, partly due to needing key hole on my knees to scrape the **** cartilage out, not till I'm older though aparantly!

Push today, pump is epic


----------



## marknorthumbria

Push

Incline DBs upto 70kg

Incline flies

CGBP

Shoulder press on smith

Lying lateral raise

Weighted dips

Tricep press with as many plates as that would fit

Haven't weighed in months as I don't bother when recomping but grabbed a quick arm measurement as I was interested and just over 19"










Now sunbed, Turkish barbers and get on with some side project work on the inter web ...

Mark over and out


----------



## simonthepieman

marknorthumbria said:


> Push
> 
> Incline DBs upto 70kg
> 
> Incline flies
> 
> CGBP
> 
> Shoulder press on smith
> 
> Lying lateral raise
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> Tricep press with as many plates as that would fit
> 
> Haven't weighed in months as I don't bother when recomping but grabbed a quick arm measurement as I was interested and just over 19"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sunbed, Turkish barbers and get on with some side project work on the inter web ...
> 
> Mark over and out


Looking awesome.

Some monster pressing too


----------



## marknorthumbria

simonthepieman said:


> Looking awesome.
> 
> Some monster pressing too


rotator cuff is telling me off for it now!

But thanks mate appreciated


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> Push
> 
> Incline DBs upto 70kg
> 
> Incline flies
> 
> CGBP
> 
> Shoulder press on smith
> 
> Lying lateral raise
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> Tricep press with as many plates as that would fit
> 
> Haven't weighed in months as I don't bother when recomping but grabbed a quick arm measurement as I was interested and just over 19"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sunbed, Turkish barbers and get on with some side project work on the inter web ...
> 
> Mark over and out


Beast, looking great, how is the splits training coming on, I had to ease of it as I slightly tore my hamstring  stretching


----------



## Galaxy

marknorthumbria said:


> Push
> 
> Incline DBs upto 70kg
> 
> Incline flies
> 
> CGBP
> 
> Shoulder press on smith
> 
> Lying lateral raise
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> Tricep press with as many plates as that would fit
> 
> Haven't weighed in months as I don't bother when recomping but grabbed a quick arm measurement as I was interested and just over 19"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sunbed, Turkish barbers and get on with some side project work on the inter web ...
> 
> Mark over and out


Beast mate.

Always admire how you stay in awesome shape all the time.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Galaxy said:


> Beast mate.
> 
> Always admire how you stay in awesome shape all the time.


Thanks mate

Last two months mate I've got fat back off **** with my ex meant motivation dropped for last few months of relationship , still 2% to go then I'll change up to grow slowly buddy,


----------



## marknorthumbria

tikkajohn said:


> Beast, looking great, how is the splits training coming on, I had to ease of it as I slightly tore my hamstring  stretching


Not good mate, about 75% way there, get better soon, get some GH in you haha


----------



## Galaxy

marknorthumbria said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Last two months mate I've got fat back off **** with my ex meant motivation dropped for last few months of relationship , still 2% to go then I'll change up to grow slowly buddy,


Your idea of fat lol

Still planning on competing the coming year? Just bring your legs up and you'd have a great shot.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Galaxy said:


> Your idea of fat lol
> 
> Still planning on competing the coming year? Just bring your legs up and you'd have a great shot.


Tbf my legs are enough now for my weight ... but I want steel wheels


----------



## Galaxy

marknorthumbria said:


> Tbf my legs are enough now for my weight ... but I want steel wheels


Yeah legs can never be big enough!


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> Not good mate, about 75% way there, get better soon, get some GH in you haha


If only I wasn't natty


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> Push
> 
> Incline DBs upto 70kg
> 
> Incline flies
> 
> CGBP
> 
> Shoulder press on smith
> 
> Lying lateral raise
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> Tricep press with as many plates as that would fit
> 
> Haven't weighed in months as I don't bother when recomping but grabbed a quick arm measurement as I was interested and just over 19"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sunbed, Turkish barbers and get on with some side project work on the inter web ...
> 
> Mark over and out


Looking ace mate. How much more are you gonna cut?

Get those wheels up and you'll be 100% :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

sxbarnes said:


> Looking ace mate. How much more are you gonna cut?
> 
> Get those wheels up and you'll be 100% :thumb:


Thank you

I won't change weight matey as I constantly growing don't see it as a cut, but I'll be able to drop 2% more bodyfat before I relax for a few weeks and go again


----------



## marknorthumbria

Back and BIs today (PULL) no deadlifts as I only had 40 minutes till it closed, I'm gona get stiffed legs in tommorow for leg day

All exercises using straps

Bent over row (perfect form)

1 plate 2 sets

Let form go abit for 2 plates

drag curl (biceps) 25 a side

Lat pulldown 3 sets upto 100kg

Wide grip chin 2 sets

Seated Row 2 sets

Hammer Strength pulldown x1

Fat gripz hammer curl 25kg x15 reps take off gripz and fail (absolute burn)

Weighed today and I massively underestimated how much weight has changed haha

92kg! Like a little boy! Not much fat left though



















Now to make my linked in profile

Smoke a J and watch lord of the rings number 3


----------



## marknorthumbria

oh and i forgot my new favourite thing... 






I did these without any weight though it hurts enough without being weighted


----------



## Galaxy

marknorthumbria said:


> oh and i forgot my new favourite thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did these without any weight though it hurts enough without being weighted


Love Dc strectch being doing them for awhile now, I do it with both hand through. Do you find a better stretch one at a time?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Galaxy said:


> Love Dc strectch being doing them for awhile now, I do it with both hand through. Do you find a better stretch one at a time?


without a doubt


----------



## Galaxy

marknorthumbria said:


> without a doubt


Pull seesion tomorrow so will try it that way.


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome Physique mark 

subbed


----------



## Guest

Looking well Mark as always. Wicked delts!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Be careful trying to push stretches too far to get into the splits. Been there(splits on a 2" book) and done it and torn between my glute and hamstring which meant no squats for 3months and no stretches. It was hard to get back into after that.


----------



## marknorthumbria

BLUE(UK) said:


> Be careful trying to push stretches too far to get into the splits. Been there(splits on a 2" book) and done it and torn between my glute and hamstring which meant no squats for 3months and no stretches. It was hard to get back into after that.


noted mate thanks


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> oh and i forgot my new favourite thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did these without any weight though it hurts enough without being weighted


Thank fcuk I resemble an orang utang haha


----------



## BLUE(UK)

marknorthumbria said:


> noted mate thanks


Not a problem, it'd be a bit cr4p to do some damage whilst trying to build up the legs.

I used to go through my stretching routine before squats, hit the squats deep/heavy and then stretch between sets. I was never naturally stretchy, I'm tight in the muscles and in the wallet. 

Actually sitting on your lower glutes is the most surreal thing if you get that far, going beyond allows to relax when your just at the correct splits.

I never got to the stage where I could just drop in the splits without any prior stretching but I could kick to head/neck height of someone @ 6ft without warm up.

I think the quickest stretch time I did before dropping to the splits was about 2mins.


----------



## marknorthumbria

BLUE(UK) said:


> Actually sitting on your lower glutes is the most surreal thing if you get that far, going beyond allows to relax when your just at the correct splits.
> 
> I never got to the stage where I could just drop in the splits without any prior stretching but I could kick to head/neck height of someone @ 6ft without warm up.


i read that paragraph and i came to the conclusion that i wouldnt fu ck with you haha


----------



## BLUE(UK)

marknorthumbria said:


> i read that paragraph and i came to the conclusion that i wouldnt fu ck with you haha


Haha, I couldn't do it now. It's actually amazing that you lose flexibility quite fast. In my head I could still do it and probably would if need be but I'd probably tear something.

An high kick is only good if sober and the guy isn't expecting it at all.

The actual reason I stopped is because I get a slipped disk and when trying to stretch, it is close to slipping out if it doesn't. Shame really.

Enjoy the stretching but don't push too far too soon by putting a time limit on your goal.


----------



## Northern Lass

Yes over-stretching can sometimes do more harm than good..


----------



## marknorthumbria

I'm confident in my rate tbf did the reading of How to DIY it haha


----------



## fil0101

Hi Mark looking goid in pics mate, whats yoyr daily diet like at mo as you seem to get tighter and leaner every week but keepin muscle.


----------



## marknorthumbria

fil0101 said:


> Hi Mark looking goid in pics mate, whats yoyr daily diet like at mo as you seem to get tighter and leaner every week but keepin muscle.


Il post up today's food once I've got my ****out of bed and prepped it haha


----------



## simonthepieman

I am going to looking into doing more stretching soon. DC stretching scares me a little lol. DC training in general does. It makes me laugh when beginner trainers look at it and go 'is that it'. Now that i've started to lift pretty heavy, that level of intensity is a scary thing.


----------



## tikkajohn

How long were you training before your first cycle?

What sorta shape were you in before hand?

Just wondering as I'm natty at the mo


----------



## marknorthumbria

tikkajohn said:


> How long were you training before your first cycle?
> 
> What sorta shape were you in before hand?
> 
> Just wondering as I'm natty at the mo


I trained natural 15-21 mate, I had size, but didn't eat clean enough. Didn't have a structured diet at that point


----------



## marknorthumbria

simonthepieman said:


> I am going to looking into doing more stretching soon. DC stretching scares me a little lol. DC training in general does. It makes me laugh when beginner trainers look at it and go 'is that it'. Now that i've started to lift pretty heavy, that level of intensity is a scary thing.


Tell me when your in the tear / dislocate / break club mate I'm in all 3 haha


----------



## Northern Lass

MERRY CHRISTMAS!- Hope its a good one :thumb:


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> Food today will of been
> 
> 60g whey 35g coconut oil
> 
> 300g steak, 100g spinach
> 
> 300g chicken , whole meal rice, full Tilda whole meal pack, 100g broccoli
> 
> 60g whey, 70g cashews (I am sick to death of these I need nut butter)
> 
> During the workout was 100g malto pwo was 60g whey 50g vitargo 5g chewable vit c
> 
> 300g chicken 200g white jasmine rice, 100g broccoli
> 
> 60g whey 10g glutamate pre bed
> 
> Trained pull
> 
> snatch Grip dead lifts warm ups
> 
> Speed deadlifts
> 
> Few sets bicep preacher deadstop
> 
> deadstop bent over row
> 
> Row machine
> 
> Lat pulldown
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> All 2 exercises each 8-12 rep range with arms I go to burn out so 20reps


Alright Mark, what cals/macros are you hitting on this days food?

Does your diet change much from that template above?

Cheers.


----------



## wtw

Mate this thread is class.

I'm taking a lot from it especially the nutrition stuff.

Keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Happy Christmas you feckers, I hope your all balls deep in chocolate


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> Alright Mark, what cals/macros are you hitting on this days food?
> 
> Does your diet change much from that template above?
> 
> Cheers.


I have a sit down and think tmoro mate as I don't count numbers , I always go 60g pro, 70g carbs or 35g fats per meal then fit as many in as I can during the day ! Depending on level of activity or even how much food I managed to prep in time haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

wtw said:


> Mate this thread is class.
> 
> I'm taking a lot from it especially the nutrition stuff.
> 
> Keep it up! :thumbup1:


Glad to be off assistance mate happy Christmas


----------



## marknorthumbria

Here's a laugh. The difference in my body Xmas day, morning pre food










Completely untentensed










Now after inbetween 20,000 and 30,000 calories lol



















I've just woke up and I'm preparing for the worlds biggest sh1t have had the worlds worst night sweats too my bed is soaking lol dno wot I'm gonna say to me rents haha


----------



## Northern Lass

Wow such a difference... I feel hungover even though I haven't touched alcohol , its the binge eating lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

YummyMummy said:


> Wow such a difference... I feel hungover even though I haven't touched alcohol , its the binge eating lol


Haha I didn't touch alcohol either

I have so much bluddy energy!! So much stored crap haha,


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha I didn't touch alcohol either
> 
> I have so much bluddy energy!! So much stored crap haha,


Bloody hell! 20k, I struggle with 4k. All those sweets maybe?? Enjoy your crap mate! :beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria

sxbarnes said:


> Bloody hell! 20k, I struggle with 4k. All those sweets maybe?? Enjoy your crap mate! :beer:


A few full chocolate cakes, chocolate oranges, full dinners to myself mate easily done lol

I had veins going from my thighs to my ears lol


----------



## Guest

Mark just a quick q.

In my new year on cycle diet I plan on only having carbs around workouts and no carbs on off/cardio days.

My question is would it be beneficial or counter productive to use insulin pre workout.

I'm just confusing myself I think at the min.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> Mark just a quick q.
> 
> In my new year on cycle diet I plan on only having carbs around workouts and no carbs on off/cardio days.
> 
> My question is would it be beneficial or counter productive to use insulin pre workout.
> 
> I'm just confusing myself I think at the min.


Pre workout insulin with a good malto shake intra and pwo you won't look at much/any fat gain mate itl all fire to the muscle, itl keep you nice and full too, try get GH for pwo even a low dose

On no cardio days you don't need to

Go completely no carb, throw in one 70g low GI carb meal after tea, better sleep, brain etc, but pr/fat meals all day, start both days with an MCT fat meal too like coconut oil + whey


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> Pre workout insulin with a good malto shake intra and pwo you won't look at much/any fat gain mate itl all fire to the muscle, itl keep you nice and full too, try get GH for pwo even a low dose
> 
> On no cardio days you don't need to
> 
> Go completely no carb, throw in one 70g low GI carb meal after tea, better sleep, brain etc, but pr/fat meals all day, start both days with an MCT fat meal too like coconut oil + whey


Appreciate the quick informative reply Mark 

Yeah going to do 8iu gh pw

Gonna slip peps in until I run out on off/cardio days also.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> Appreciate the quick informative reply Mark
> 
> Yeah going to do 8iu gh pw
> 
> Gonna slip peps in until I run out on off/cardio days also.


Do peps on cardio/off days an just stick to slin and GH pre and pwo , that's a nice combo like


----------



## Northern Lass

Happy new year mark!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Where do you get your coconut oil Mark, loads on ebay but not sure of quality.

Have a good new year also.


----------



## Pictor

Spawn of Haney said:


> Where do you get your coconut oil Mark, loads on ebay but not sure of quality.
> 
> Have a good new year also.


Pretty sure I've seen mark say he gets his from Sainsburys?!

Anyways, H&B have a penny sale on so x2 jars for £15 and that's extra virgin coconut oil. Thats the one you want 

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=690&cpid=733&cid=182


----------



## Guest

Cheers Ste. Will probably go with that.

H&B good for something for once lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> Cheers Ste. Will probably go with that.
> 
> H&B good for something for once lol.


H+B can gargle my testicles


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> H+B can gargle my testicles


I like you way with words mate


----------



## tikkajohn

Hows the splits coming along?

Mine have improved a bit but find that I can stretch much better after doing legs in the gym.


----------



## Andrewgenic

Whats your height and weight mate?


----------



## Umry

marknorthumbria said:


> current cardio schedule
> 
> to drop this fat I will be employing 6 cardio sessions a week, all fasted. never do PWO cardio as if you read into mTOR etc you will see its not something you want to do after a failure session
> 
> every morning I start the day with an eph, a black coffee and 10g coconut oil, I use 10g Intra on the longer cardio sesssions, not the short ones ....really really rate the black coffee coconut oil routine. it works.
> 
> 3x a week is HIIT on the treadmill, 6x20second sprints with just long enough rest period to regain about 80% of my breath
> 
> 3x a week steady state 30-60mins walking high incline ( i watch a film in these to break it up - recently dragonball z  )


Been reading through your journal and picked up a good few tips, thanks been really helpfull. Is using Coconut oil and Black coffee before a morning fasted workout of any benefit ? I know the body is in fat burning mode when you wake up and if i remember correctly i read something about having a protein/Fat meal to start the day (After cardio for me) to maximise fat loss as insulin is very low. I normally have a Whey isolate shake and 1tbspn of EVOO and then an hour later i have my breakfast.


----------



## marknorthumbria

tikkajohn said:


> Hows the splits coming along?
> 
> Mine have improved a bit but find that I can stretch much better after doing legs in the gym.


About 75% still mate, I'm not rushing from some advice, I just hit some stretches at the end of each gym session

I've not trained much over festive and new year, back on it 100% today

Haven't lost and muscle or put much fat on though body must of wanted a break


----------



## marknorthumbria

Andrewgenic said:


> Whats your height and weight mate?


My weight goes up and down massively but I was 91kg around 8% bf at 5,11 before Xmas binges started haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Umry said:


> Been reading through your journal and picked up a good few tips, thanks been really helpfull. Is using Coconut oil and Black coffee before a morning fasted workout of any benefit ? I know the body is in fat burning mode when you wake up and if i remember correctly i read something about having a protein/Fat meal to start the day (After cardio for me) to maximise fat loss as insulin is very low. I normally have a Whey isolate shake and 1tbspn of EVOO and then an hour later i have my breakfast.


Black coffee mate with 10g coconut oil

Wait 20 mins then hit cardio with BCAA intra if your natty

Then immediately after cardio throw down a pro/fat or pro/carb meal mate I like to eat pro fats untill after lunch


----------



## TELBOR

Or reet !!

@richie816 says your ugly 

Much love

Bloblet


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> Or reet !!
> 
> @richie816 says your ugly
> 
> Much love
> 
> Bloblet


my mum loves me and thats all that counts mate


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> my mum loves me and thats all that counts mate


She told me different. Sorry


----------



## Umry

marknorthumbria said:


> Black coffee mate with 10g coconut oil
> 
> Wait 20 mins then hit cardio with BCAA intra if your natty
> 
> Then immediately after cardio throw down a pro/fat or pro/carb meal mate I like to eat pro fats untill after lunch


Thanks, Is there any benefit/advantage using Coconut oil ? Straight after cardio i have a whey isolate shake with 1 spoon on EVOO about 30-45 mins later after a shower i have 5 scrambled eggs and 1 tbspoon of baked beans (cant eat scrambled eggs without a bit of beans or a bit of sauce)


----------



## Guest

Mark does this look right? Just worked out my top end maintenance calories for my weight and this hits.

Do the fats look right?

This would be a workout day, carbs are from pre/intra shakes and pwo meal.

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> Mark does this look right? Just worked out my top end maintenance calories for my weight and this hits.
> 
> Do the fats look right?
> 
> This would be a workout day, carbs are from pre/intra shakes and pwo meal.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated.


Mate I don't know how to work out them bluddy calorie sites haha , I don't count calories mate I just eat set portion macro sizes and eat meals accordingly only my day

Always 60g pro 100g green veg

Then either 35g or 70g carbs never together !


----------



## Guest

Haha ok mate cheers, them numbers you put are kinda what I've gone by.


----------



## wtw

Why never together mate, if you don't mind me asking?

And do you simply alternate fat carb fat carb each meal?


----------



## marknorthumbria

wtw said:


> Why never together mate, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> And do you simply alternate fat carb fat carb each meal?


Body only needs one fuel source

No it could be fat fat carb etc


----------



## wtw

Ok thanks.

And as long as it Equals out at the end of the week basically?


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> About 75% still mate, I'm not rushing from some advice, I just hit some stretches at the end of each gym session
> 
> I've not trained much over festive and new year, back on it 100% today
> 
> Haven't lost and muscle or put much fat on though body must of wanted a break


Im taking it slow as well although the pain is dictating that ha ha! hamstring is good now so pushing them every day.

Found a great stretch this evening.

Basically You go to a doorway and put your legs in the splits either side.

I done this in the hall, try and get as close to the wall as possible using the door frame to pull yourself forward.

I stayed in this for ages and tried to get my head to the floor pulling from the door frame with my arms.

I felt I can stay in this much longer than the standard middle split stretch.

Starting my diet at the end of the month can't wait sick of bulking.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Iv had a brilliant two weeks of work, I've ate basically 2 days clean 1 very fecking dirty, trained full body sessions only for a few sessions, last dirty was last night and back on it now.

Had to do it properly










Went down a piece of cake and filled me out it was an epic 25 minutes

Tonight after training










My meals today were all protein/fats

throwing in berries now before an early night

Need to give the brain some carbs to sleep..I learned that it can be cherry picked from the liver glycogen and a friend of mine has fruit pre bed most nights, I always like to have a carb meal pre bed, don't think I fancy keto


----------



## C.Hill

marknorthumbria said:


> Iv had a brilliant two weeks of work, I've ate basically 2 days clean 1 very fecking dirty, trained full body sessions only for a few sessions, last dirty was last night and back on it now.
> 
> Had to do it properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went down a piece of cake and filled me out it was an epic 25 minutes
> 
> Tonight after training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My meals today were all protein/fats
> 
> throwing in berries now before an early night
> 
> Need to give the brain some carbs to sleep..I learned that it can be cherry picked from the liver glycogen and a friend of mine has fruit pre bed most nights, I always like to have a carb meal pre bed, don't think I fancy keto


Looking good mate! How much you weighing now? Look like you've lost size compared to previous pics?(not a negative comment) that just fat and water?

*edit* it's your bloody waist! Trimmed right up!


----------



## marknorthumbria

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate! How much you weighing now? Look like you've lost size compared to previous pics?(not a negative comment) that just fat and water?


Itl just be water and lighting mate I'm sitting here in the best nick I've ever been unsure of weight mate I don't weigh often, I can fluctuate size depending on previous food intake too I guess


----------



## marknorthumbria

I have new year motivation to push the cardio hard too , nice one


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> I have new year motivation to push the cardio hard too , nice one


Doesnt look like you need much cardio, looking sick man waist is tiny


----------



## marknorthumbria

tikkajohn said:


> Doesnt look like you need much cardio, looking sick man waist is tiny


Two more abs beneath I want out then a photo shoot mate


----------



## tikkajohn

marknorthumbria said:


> Two more abs beneath I want out then a photo shoot mate


Good luck with it your dedication will pay off!

Are you doing any bodybuilding shows this year?

Tried the black coffee and coconut oil yesterday, wasnt as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> I have new year motivation to push the cardio hard too , nice one


Looking brill mate. They'll be no waist left soon:thumb:


----------



## bebe247

****in beast.... Unbelievable shape..... All the best


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking awesome as ever mark :thumbup:


----------



## Bull Terrier

You're looking in fantastic shape mate!

Do you work with a coach? Do I remember right in that you've worked in the past with Jordan Peters?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bull Terrier said:


> You're looking in fantastic shape mate!
> 
> Do you work with a coach? Do I remember right in that you've worked in the past with Jordan Peters?


i did 12 weeks with JP, thats all ive ever done mate, not with a coach and probably wont ever be again apart from competition prep

i just paid him to learn of him not to be coached sort of speak, i asked a stupid amount of questions lol


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mark, are you familiar with the ideas of Phil Learney? I've recently been listening to his podcasts and they make for some truly fascinating thought.

What do you think of his ideas?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bull Terrier said:


> Mark, are you familiar with the ideas of Phil Learney? I've recently been listening to his podcasts and they make for some truly fascinating thought.
> 
> What do you think of his ideas?


I've not got around to listening to his podcasts; but rule of thumb for me

whatever @Learney says is probably correct


----------



## Bull Terrier

marknorthumbria said:


> I've not got around to listening to his podcasts; but rule of thumb for me
> 
> whatever @Learney says is probably correct


It does sound like he talks a lot of sense, but I'm having a few problems getting to grips with some of his ideas, hence my latest question in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/249923-coming-soon-phil-learney-q-3.html#post4759234

I definitely recommend the podcasts as I recommend reading his blog. Like I said - really fascinating reading.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bull Terrier said:


> It does sound like he talks a lot of sense, but I'm having a few problems getting to grips with some of his ideas, hence my latest question in this thread:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/249923-coming-soon-phil-learney-q-3.html#post4759234
> 
> I definitely recommend the podcasts as I recommend reading his blog. Like I said - really fascinating reading.


summarise the exact question mate ill give it a stab


----------



## Bull Terrier

He gave an example in his site of a hypothetical ectomorph on a cut. Throughout the cut the calories are kept constant (so as to not drive down certain key hormones), whilst adjusting the macros i.e. reducing carbs gradually whilst increasing protein and fats. Learney really drives home the concept of eating whole foods, cutting out all junk food. This is for reasons of ingesting foods with active enzymes for maximal absorption. He recommends not doing cardio (or using fat burners) unless at the very end of the cut.

What I just don't understand is how fat can be lost if calories are not reduced and cardio isn't done (unless at very end of cut). He says to create the calorie deficit via resistance training, but assuming that one's weight was constant at given calories prior to the cut (and undergoing weight training obviously) then I don't see how things will change when starting the cut unless weight training sessions are increased. Of course there are plenty of fat loss tricks, but I always thought that a fundamental of fat loss is that at the end of the day it becomes a question of calories in versus calories out. He touches on calorie cycling in Podcast 6 (cycling calories, but whilst maintaining the same average of calories over the span of several days and hence no true calorie reduction) when talking about contest prep, but without really going into any detail.


----------



## jonnym4

Bull Terrier said:


> He gave an example in his site of a hypothetical ectomorph on a cut. Throughout the cut the calories are kept constant (so as to not drive down certain key hormones), whilst adjusting the macros i.e. reducing carbs gradually whilst increasing protein and fats. Learney really drives home the concept of eating whole foods, cutting out all junk food. This is for reasons of ingesting foods with active enzymes for maximal absorption. He recommends not doing cardio (or using fat burners) unless at the very end of the cut.
> 
> What I just don't understand is how fat can be lost if calories are not reduced and cardio isn't done (unless at very end of cut). He says to create the calorie deficit via resistance training, but assuming that one's weight was constant at given calories prior to the cut (and undergoing weight training obviously) then I don't see how things will change when starting the cut unless weight training sessions are increased. Of course there are plenty of fat loss tricks, but I always thought that a fundamental of fat loss is that at the end of the day it becomes a question of calories in versus calories out. He touches on calorie cycling in Podcast 6 (cycling calories, but whilst maintaining the same average of calories over the span of several days and hence no true calorie reduction) when talking about contest prep, but without really going into any detail.


I remember reading his blog about this quite a while ago. I use a similar approach myself but it does take some careful planning and consistency for this to work. It also shows that energy balance is not the be all and end all to weight loss. Which a lot of people need to take in....


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bull Terrier said:


> He gave an example in his site of a hypothetical *ectomorph* on a cut. Throughout the cut the calories are kept constant (so as to not drive down certain key hormones), whilst adjusting the macros i.e. reducing carbs gradually whilst increasing protein and fats. Learney really drives home the concept of eating whole foods, cutting out all junk food. This is for reasons of ingesting foods with active enzymes for maximal absorption. He recommends not doing cardio (or using fat burners) unless at the very end of the cut.
> 
> What I just don't understand is how fat can be lost if calories are not reduced and cardio isn't done (unless at very end of cut). He says to create the calorie deficit via resistance training, but assuming that one's weight was constant at given calories prior to the cut (and undergoing weight training obviously) then I don't see how things will change when starting the cut unless weight training sessions are increased. Of course there are plenty of fat loss tricks, but I always thought that a fundamental of fat loss is that at the end of the day it becomes a question of calories in versus calories out. He touches on calorie cycling in Podcast 6 (cycling calories, but whilst maintaining the same average of calories over the span of several days and hence no true calorie reduction) when talking about contest prep, but without really going into any detail.


theres lots of reasons why fat can be lost by altering macros but calories remaining, its about timing the macro nutrients too, using them at the point in the day at highest efficiency.

but you put a very strong reason why and how in your first sentence; no more needs to be said.

oh and calories and calorie counting to me is bollocks, i only use macros


----------



## Bull Terrier

jonnym4 said:


> I remember reading his blog about this quite a while ago. I use a similar approach myself but it does take some careful planning and consistency for this to work. *It also shows that energy balance is not the be all and end all to weight loss.* Which a lot of people need to take in....


Yes, Learney makes this point quite a bit. He says that 3000 calories sourced from excellent quality whole foods (stuff like grass fed beef, wild meats, organic vegetables etc.) is totally different in hormonal effects to 3000 calories coming from Krispy Cremes, Mars bars, cheeseburgers. Thus on the latter you may well store fat, but perhaps not on the former.

He states furthermore that in 18 years that he's been working in his field he has never come across anybody who eats too many calories! (Not to say that the calories are consumed in the right way of course, as per first paragraph)

But - I just don't understand the same. If you're not creating the calorie deficit in diet, not doing cardio - are you really going to lose the fat merely by lowering carbs whilst increasing protein and fat??

It sounds too much like voodoo magic to me - I'm sure I'm missing something here, but don't know what.


----------



## Bull Terrier

marknorthumbria said:


> theres lots of reasons why fat can be lost by altering macros but calories remaining, its about timing the macro nutrients too, using them at the point in the day at highest efficiency.
> 
> but you put a very strong reason why and how in your first sentence; no more needs to be said.
> 
> oh and calories and calorie counting to me is bollocks, i only use macros


From how it seems to me from Learney's blog, the example of an ectomorph was purely given as a way of example, also because he recommends somewhat different macros % for ectomorphs (i.e. higher % of carbs). However the principle of not lowering calories seems to be a recommendation across the board for all somatotypes (i.e. meso and endo also).

Regarding the timing of macros-nutrients, Learney isn't entirely clear on his blog. He definitely recommends multiple meals per day, but not 100% sure on when exactly carbs are ingested. Most certainly some are ingested post-workout, but not sure on other carb timings.

I still feel like I'm not understanding something important here.


----------



## ohh_danielson

Well I popped in this thread just to check it out for 2 mins... half hour later im still here!!

Awesome body mate, in great shape!!

Keep it up!!


----------



## jonnym4

Bull Terrier said:


> Yes, Learney makes this point quite a bit. He says that 3000 calories sourced from excellent quality whole foods (stuff like grass fed beef, wild meats, organic vegetables etc.) is totally different in hormonal effects to 3000 calories coming from Krispy Cremes, Mars bars, cheeseburgers. Thus on the latter you may well store fat, but perhaps not on the former.
> 
> He states furthermore that in 18 years that he's been working in his field he has never come across anybody who eats too many calories! (Not to say that the calories are consumed in the right way of course, as per first paragraph)
> 
> But - I just don't understand the same. If you're not creating the calorie deficit in diet, not doing cardio - are you really going to lose the fat merely by lowering carbs whilst increasing protein and fat??
> 
> It sounds too much like voodoo magic to me - I'm sure I'm missing something here, but don't know what.


It's just hormonal responses from food but the first step is to make your body efficient at dealing with food. Food which most importantly is what it is and contains ll of its enzymes to allow for digestion. Most people under eat and down regulate too many systems that when it comes to cutting they have nowhere to go. I only weigh 170lbs, fairly lean but I'm eating excess of 3400 calories and gaining half a pound a week if I'm lucky.


----------



## Learney

It will always fundamentally come down to a reduction in cals if someone is looking at getting past a compositional set point (determined largely by genetics, hormonal status, phenetics (diet and lifestyle history fundamentally). Fat loss unless you're looking at exceeding that set point hugely which most competitors will be can be achieved by increasing nutrient turnover, utilisation and manipulation of macros. This will play around with not only hormones by the bodies ability to use the Insulin or glucagon driven pathways. This is partly why you're seeing a lot more competitors now seeing great results from the cyclical use of fats. These support the bodies own sex and adrenal hormones alongside manipulating the glucagon pathway. Caloric reduction was a lot more present on Carb, protein and low fat approaches as it was the only way to change the impact on the insulin driven pathway.........in a nutshell.


----------



## Learney

Also using old school approaches deficits where so great that unless assisted huge muscle loss would occur at the latter stages of dieting. The deficit would also mean that resistance training stagnated or decreased in its fuel burning through the diet.


----------



## bail

Learney said:


> It will always fundamentally come down to a reduction in cals if someone is looking at getting past a compositional set point (determined largely by genetics, hormonal status, phenetics (diet and lifestyle history fundamentally). Fat loss unless you're looking at exceeding that set point hugely which most competitors will be can be achieved by increasing nutrient turnover, utilisation and manipulation of macros. This will play around with not only hormones by the bodies ability to use the Insulin or glucagon driven pathways. This is partly why you're seeing a lot more competitors now seeing great results from the cyclical use of fats. These support the bodies own sex and adrenal hormones alongside manipulating the glucagon pathway. Caloric reduction was a lot more present on Carb, protein and low fat approaches as it was the only way to change the impact on the insulin driven pathway.........in a nutshell.


When you say support the bodies own sex hormones is this as significant when using AAS as your body wouldn't be producing them anyway, also I wasn't aware of fats having a effect on adrenal hormones, does this mean that you can use fats in your diet to counteract

Long term AAS use and a rise In stress hormones??


----------



## Learney

Not as significant but remember that you also need to manage those that aren't shut down. Low fat diets will lower mineral and glucocorticoids, androgens, progestagens, Vit D and Estrogen. Every cell in your body is made from Cholesterol and all of your steroid hormones are synthesised from it. Cholesterol works with Cytochome P450 to catalyze organic substances and plays a role in the synthesis of testosterone and oestrogen alongside converting cholesterol into pregnenolone (a large reason infertility is a hige factor in women that have followed low fat diets for most of their lives). So it is largely saturated fats and cholesterol that will play the biggest role.

So in essence yes it can 'help'


----------



## J4MES

@marknorthumbria

Mark just a quick question. I've never ran tren before and my goal is to cut. My diet is in check.

Would I make good enough gains on test P 100mg EOD tren A 50mg EOD or would you say 150mg/75mg would be better?


----------



## marknorthumbria

M82000 said:


> @marknorthumbria
> 
> Mark just a quick question. I've never ran tren before and my goal is to cut. My diet is in check.
> 
> Would I make good enough gains on test P 100mg EOD tren A 50mg EOD or would you say 150mg/75mg would be better?


For me it would depend how well dosed I thought the labs tren was... If it's good stuff 50mg EOD be just fine, you don't need to up prop to run more tren , run it at 1:1 and it's fine


----------



## J4MES

marknorthumbria said:


> For me it would depend how well dosed I thought the labs tren was... If it's good stuff 50mg EOD be just fine, you don't need to up prop to run more tren , run it at 1:1 and it's fine


Would you definitely run HCG if I was to run a 8 week cycle?


----------



## marknorthumbria

M82000 said:


> Would you definitely run HCG if I was to run a 8 week cycle?


Yes


----------



## Huntingground

marknorthumbria said:


> Yes


GM Mark, Happy New Year, how's things, life treating you well.

I'm natty at the moment and dieting, boring part of the year but always good to see the muscles emerge from under the winter plumage


----------



## NorthernSoul

marknorthumbria said:


> Two more abs beneath I want out then a photo shoot mate


now thats a goal lol


----------



## J4MES

How long are your typical cycles mark or do you blast and cruise?


----------



## marknorthumbria

photoshoot booked, 28th jan for Tyne tees models..

water intake will start tmoro need to go buy some vit c and aquaban and DL! ran out and forgot!


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mark, what are your thoughts on the concept of protein cycling? I've occasionally heard it mentioned and then even Learney spoke briefly about it in (I think) Podcast 14. I think that the idea is to cycle down protein intake to about 1.5-1.8 g /kg bodyweight and then bring it up to perhaps 3g / kg bodyweight.

He doesn't talk about it in any real detail, but I guess that the fact that he thought to mention it probably means that he believe that there is merit to the idea.

I believe that the idea is to downregulate protein synthesis (whilst keeping protein high enough to not lose muscle) before upregulating and then hopefully get some supercompensation.

What's your opinion? Ever tried it?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bull Terrier said:


> Mark, what are your thoughts on the concept of protein cycling? I've occasionally heard it mentioned and then even Learney spoke briefly about it in (I think) Podcast 14. I think that the idea is to cycle down protein intake to about 1.5-1.8 g /kg bodyweight and then bring it up to perhaps 3g / kg bodyweight.
> 
> He doesn't talk about it in any real detail, but I guess that the fact that he thought to mention it probably means that he believe that there is merit to the idea.
> 
> I believe that the idea is to downregulate protein synthesis (whilst keeping protein high enough to not lose muscle) before upregulating and then hopefully get some supercompensation.
> 
> What's your opinion? Ever tried it?


i would alter protein intake depending on aminos intake (for example may microfeed BCAA's+glutamine with each meal or all day)

other than that my protein macros stay the same, i recon it could change up come prep and come rebound but ive not got to that part yet


----------



## marknorthumbria

Going to push hard this next 7 days I'm pulling in week on week but after this it is body rest time for along time and then do some funky stuff into my first timers show


----------



## DanishM

Impressive physique!! Pretty much how I'd say my final goal is. (Quite some years lol) :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Excellent as always mark. Really getting shredded


----------



## Ricky12345

Looking awsome mate


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good Marco!

What medicines you running ATM? If any.


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> Looking good Marco!
> 
> What medicines you running ATM? If any.


responded via pm


----------



## Scottyuk

marknorthumbria said:


> Going to push hard this next 7 days I'm pulling in week on week but after this it is body rest time for along time and then do some funky stuff into my first timers show


Great physique mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

Thanks for all the compliments they mean a lot as always


----------



## Robbie789

Looking good! You going to fake tan or sunbed before your shoot?


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking awesome in them pics mate!!! Very balanced!

How are the legs?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking awesome in them pics mate!!! Very balanced!
> 
> How are the legs?


thank you mate

growing quicker mate with some horrible **** stretching, strength is going up, **** to the grass 4 plate squat, ill get more pics of those once i learn how to pose them haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

robdobbie said:


> Looking good! You going to fake tan or sunbed before your shoot?


sunbed mate i wouldnt use faketan


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> thank you mate
> 
> growing quicker mate with some horrible **** stretching, strength is going up, **** to the grass 4 plate squat, ill get more pics of those once i learn how to pose them haha


Sounds good mate!! Is it dc stretches your doing on them?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate!! Is it dc stretches your doing on them?


jus kinda football stretches mate , but DC style in the fact i hold all of them for 1 minute at the fullest stretch possible


----------



## Suprakill4

marknorthumbria said:


> jus kinda football stretches mate , but DC style in the fact i hold all of them for 1 minute at the fullest stretch possible


Good mate. Stretching is so underrated IMO. Dc style are excellent, horrid, but work.


----------



## Lukehh

32 pages and your old journal later, subbed.

excellent physique mate pretty much the ideal physique to me, good 200lb size whilst lean!

your storys of girls on that ukm weirdo thread was classic, tears as lube :lol: . that hows i ended up here!

big props on the vests shoutout, just bought 3 from that pedrosa site. I bought 2 black stringer vests from ript clothing the other week but was unimpressed with the fabric and the strips going over your shoulders were like string they was that thin! was a bit to OTT for me, pedrosas look much better material and shoulder wise - what i've always been after, it seems so hard to find a place that sells decent stringer vests!


----------



## Robbie789

Mark, how did you run your MT2 + sunbeds last year? I'm going to give it a go this Summer.


----------



## Robbie789

And how was the shoot??


----------



## Robbie789

@marknorthumbria please answer my above questions you rude b4stard


----------



## marknorthumbria

robdobbie said:


> Mark, how did you run your MT2 + sunbeds last year? I'm going to give it a go this Summer.


0.2mg 20 mins before a sunbed then 40 mins after the same sunbed both dosages at 0.2mg mate


----------



## Robbie789

marknorthumbria said:


> 0.2mg 20 mins before a sunbed then 40 mins after the same sunbed both dosages at 0.2mg mate


Great, thanks. How many weeks did you need to run it before you got to what skin tone you were aiming for?


----------



## J4MES

marknorthumbria said:


> 0.2mg 20 mins before a sunbed then 40 mins after the same sunbed both dosages at 0.2mg mate


How long were your cycles of MT2 generally?


----------



## marknorthumbria

few quick shots from the shoot ( this is only a few out of the total)


----------



## marknorthumbria

sorry for lack of updates but im working 70 hours a week with gym , cardio on top i havent got a second spare in my brain

snap from yesterday mornings condition (still planning to stay lean)


----------



## sxbarnes

marknorthumbria said:


> sorry for lack of updates but im working 70 hours a week with gym , cardio on top i havent got a second spare in my brain
> 
> snap from yesterday mornings condition (still planning to stay lean)
> 
> View attachment 145171


Dedication mate! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Shaved eyebrow.... FFS

:lol:

Good pics though mate :beer:

Moody with an air of mystery


----------



## Keeks

Ace pics! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keenam

Got to be pleased with those mate. Looking good.


----------



## C.Hill

That's a nice tie mate!

Lol looking big! Good work!


----------



## fil0101

Looking good mate

What chems you runnin at mo?

N you still eatin roughly the same ( carbs around trainin )


----------



## Northern Lass

Loving the pics Mark..... :thumb:


----------



## Dazarms

marknorthumbria said:


> few quick shots from the shoot ( this is only a few out of the total)
> 
> View attachment 145164
> 
> 
> View attachment 145165
> 
> 
> View attachment 145166
> 
> 
> View attachment 145167
> 
> 
> View attachment 145168


Mate first time ive seen ur pics here!

got the old moody look going on eh!

Look good man

Text is back tho lol been texting u all wkdn


----------



## Pictor

How you getting on mate?


----------



## J4MES

Hi mate!

Just a quick question regarding macros as I know you don't calorie count and I know rick hall does it this way! Which your meals 60P and either 35F or 60/70C do you count everything or just count the macro from the source you want?

Example (stats not accurate)

200g Chicken 60P

100g Basmati Rice 70C

Macros: 60P 70C 0F

As I have done the Lets Add Mass plan I am going to redo it but suit the diet for me and will be including the skiploading day but only for 6 hours until I am leaner and the rest of the meals will be P/F.

I have seen you have got leaner and added size but have you kept the whole macros the same throughout the cut and just added for Pro/ Fat meals in and added cardio instead of reducing the food intake?


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Just a quick question regarding macros as I know you don't calorie count and I know rick hall does it this way! Which your meals 60P and either 35F or 60/70C do you count everything or just count the macro from the source you want?
> 
> Example (stats not accurate)
> 
> 200g Chicken 60P
> 
> 100g Basmati Rice 70C
> 
> Macros: 60P 70C 0F
> 
> As I have done the Lets Add Mass plan I am going to redo it but suit the diet for me and will be including the skiploading day but only for 6 hours until I am leaner and the rest of the meals will be P/F.
> 
> I have seen you have got leaner and added size but have you kept the whole macros the same throughout the cut and just added for Pro/ Fat meals in and added cardio instead of reducing the food intake?


He's too busy for UKM lol


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> He's too busy for UKM lol


Damnnnnnnn


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> He's too busy for UKM lol


Shame really as he is a decent larker, lost his e-mail too so can't see how he's doing.


----------



## TELBOR

Spawn of Haney said:


> Shame really as he is a decent larker, lost his e-mail too so can't see how he's doing.


I asked a lad who knows him last week what he was up to and he's doing some model work in the US :thumbup:


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> I asked a lad who knows him last week what he was up to and he's doing some model work in the US :thumbup:


Nice work if you can get it (no chance for you mate!!  ).

Anyhow, good luck to him, good lad.


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> I asked a lad who knows him last week what he was up to and he's doing some model work in the US :thumbup:


Does this model work involve G4P and involve being trussed up in a dungeon and brought out to play every night ?


----------



## Smitch

Huntingground said:


> Nice work if you can get it *(no chance for you mate!! *  * )*.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to him, good lad.


Which one are you, the pot or the kettle?


----------



## Huntingground

Smitch said:


> Which one are you, the pot or the kettle?


Haahaa, you must have seen vids of my ugly mug mate


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Nice work if you can get it (no chance for you mate!!  ).
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to him, good lad.


I'm far more handsome than mark :lol:

Yeah good on him, defo be doing some G4P


----------



## Pictor

I've got him added on Facebook, he's not been very active on there lately either!


----------



## liam0810

Marks doing fine. All loved up at moment but still training and in good nick


----------



## HDU

Where's mark gone?


----------

